#ubuntu-us-mi 2011-12-26
<snap-l> And we're donw with Christmas
<snap-l> Christmas Miracle
<jjesse> successful?
<brousch> no, we missed one party
<jjesse> we were successful as well
<snap-l> We hit all of our parties.
<snap-l> bfeel like they hit us, mostly.
<jjesse> we only had 2 today + church
<snap-l> we had two yesterday + church, and two today
<snap-l> mostly with the same castof people.
<rick_h__> ok, I declare this christmas complete...exhausted
<snap-l> rick_h__: WE just woke up
<mydogsname1srudy> happy day after
<ColonelPanic001> kworker is going nuts here
<snap-l> Putting back the stereo equipment
<snap-l> and I want to hurt Pioneer for using cheap, non-spring-loaded terminals.
<rick_h__> ruh roh, on the war path
<snap-l> Yea, they suck
<snap-l> Now for testing the speakers
<snap-l> And tested.
<snap-l> Ok, living room is mostly back to normal
<snap-l> Whew, back on my normal computer. :)
#ubuntu-us-mi 2011-12-27
<snap-l> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6NXo7pr8iRM
<rick_h__> party party
<snap-l> rick_h__: Feeling any better?
<rick_h__> well, the crackers made for a yummy dinner
<rick_h__> guess one of the familes brought sick kids to christmas eve and everyone is sick today
<snap-l> Oh, lovely. :(
<rick_h__> yea, sucky day
<snap-l> Hope you feel better soon
<rick_h__> yea, thanks
<rick_h__> hopefully a quick thing
<snap-l> Man, I really wish Jamendo would fix their shit
<Wolfger> Morning. Xmas is officially over. Back to work :-p
<snap-l> Good morning
<snap-l> took two days off after Christmas. :)
<Wolfger> Wish I would have too. Oh well.
<snap-l> http://openmetalcast.com/2011/12/27/open-metalcast-episode-37-post-holiday-stress-disorder/
<snap-l> Cheer up. :)
<Wolfger> LOL
<Wolfger> if I could listen to that at work, I might just...
<brousch> fml i forgot my headphones
<snap-l> brousch: Bummer. :(
<brousch> i might be able to get them at lunch
<snap-l> This episode is a little weak, imho
<snap-l> took forever to find music for it
<brousch> because jamendo is broken?
<snap-l> you'll not it's all on Bandcamp because Jamendo is pretty broken.
<snap-l> Yeah, no new releases for a few weeks
<snap-l> under the Metal tag
<snap-l> and anything that I've downloaded doesn't have id3 tags, so it makes it even more fun to find
<brousch> weird
<snap-l> Yeah, they moved servers, and now everything goofed up
<snap-l> Gah, orered the Doctor Who Christmas Specials on Amazon
<snap-l> they charged me for the 90 second prequel, which I asked to be refunded
<snap-l> and they happily refunded me the actual episode, which was the whole reason I got the series in the first place.
<snap-l> #firstworldproblems
<brousch> i removed the last of my data from my macbook pro over the weekend. i can now sell it and be apple-free
<Wolfger> woot
<brousch> Wolfger: what do use in kde to rip CDs?
<Wolfger> Got my Kindle on Christmas. Couldn't get it to take any content (currently existing or new purchase). Much to my surprise, they had tech support available on Christmas day. I almost felt bad about calling.
<brousch> amarok seems incapable
<Wolfger> brousch: k3b ftw
<brousch> no i mean ripping a music cd to mp3
<Wolfger> Old Amarok could do it too, but KDE4 Amarok seems to be crippled in comparison to the old app
<Wolfger> yes, I know what you mean
<Wolfger> and I'm pretty sure k3b is still my answer
<Wolfger> I must confess I haven't ripped an audio CD in KDE in quite some time, though...
<brousch> i am using sound-juicer
<Wolfger> Yes, I'm not mistaken. K3b can "Rip audio CDs to wav, ogg, flac, mp3, and more"
<snap-l> I use Banshee to do my dirty ripping
<Wolfger> I have definitely never used sound-juicer, and Banshee only makes me hate Linux.
<brousch> rippind cds is about all banshee did well for me
<brousch> sound juicer is small but capable
<Wolfger> K3b is far and away the best ripper/burner I've ever used
<brousch> i'll try it next time
<brousch> i thought it was only for burning
<snap-l> brousch: It's KDE; you could probably spin up an entire data-center from K3B
<brousch> maybe i should install kubuntu on the MBP so i can have 8GB of RAM
<Wolfger> It would eat it all, I think.
<Wolfger> The more resources you have, the hungrier KDE gets.
<brousch> right now i'm just running FF, chrome, and pidgin, and it's using 2.7 of my 3.9GB
<brousch> http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=422
<Wolfger> Let me get this straight...
<Wolfger> You're running 2 3rd-party apps, and one Gnome app, and blaming KDE for your mem usage?
<Wolfger> Does that seem right to you?
<snap-l> Yep
<snap-l> KDE should kindly get out of the way to let the GNOME apps have all the memory they need to run.
<snap-l> Also, I think brousch doesn't know how Linux Memory management works.
<brousch> heh
<brousch> well gnome-shell was using about 500MB less when running the same things, and xfce was using about 1GB less
<brousch> so yeah, i blame kde
<brousch> maybe it's just more aggressive with the buffers
<brousch> did you guys see the hacker's keyboard for android? it makes vim usable through connectbot
<brousch> has esc and alt and ctrl
<brousch> curly braces
<brousch> also http://www.laughton.com/basic/
<brousch> who has a discount code for the ubuntu store?
<Wolfger> Have not seen the hacker's keyboard for Android. I'm not convinced I really want to us vim through my phone...
<Wolfger> also, laughton blocked by work. Go figure. :-p
<brousch> http://goo.gl/QvmHz
<brousch> on my nook color: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/101667/screenshot-1324995422051.png
<Wolfger> snowcrash? Really? Isn't that asking for trouble?
<brousch> :-D
<rick_h_droid> how are we doing today?
<brousch> ok
<brousch> i'm moving my digikam DB from sqlite to mysql. awesome
<Wolfger> we are doing great. Anybody who says otherwise is just bringing down the average. ;-)
<brousch> digikam loads a lot faster with mysql compared to sqlite
<Wolfger> Now try postgres :-D
<brousch> i wish i could
<brousch> hm, i seem to have crashed kde or X
<brousch> awesome
<brousch> This is pretty nice: Google Music Frame https://launchpad.net/nuvola-player
<greg-g> rick_h help! I need a good threaded email client for android! :)
<brousch> i hooked you up d00d!
<brousch> can't you just ssh out to your mutt server?
<greg-g> brousch: mutt isn't very touch optimized :)
 * greg-g is on the laptop now, with a pillow under the boy and it
<brousch> pair with the hacker's keyboard
<brousch> https://market.android.com/details?id=org.pocketworkstation.pckeyboard&hl=en
<greg-g> whoa, nice
<greg-g> thanks
<greg-g> that might work
<rick_h__> greg-g: good luck! I've been using k-9, but no threaded :(
<snap-l> g'evening.
<snap-l> Almost
<snap-l> ;)
<snap-l> http://www.getcoboljobs.com/Michigan/s-Unix-jobs.html <- Talk about trying to make a shit domain work for you.
<rick_h__> phew, survived today
<snap-l> rick_h__: congratulations!
<rick_h__> thanks
<rick_h__> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BSsJtzPng5U&list=UUK8sQmJBp8GCxrOtXWBpyEA&index=3&feature=plcp
<rick_h__> can't get enough muppets, even if it's a commercial
#ubuntu-us-mi 2011-12-28
<snap-l> Hah, that's awesome.
<snap-l> Pretty sure this isn't Jaco Pastorious: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/9058804/jaco.png
<jjesse> evening
<rick_h__> evening
<_stink_> yo
<jjesse> yo
<snap-l> yo
<Wolfger> morning
<brousch> http://hipstergrammers.tumblr.com
<rick_h__> yea, was checking that out last night. Funny stuff
<Wolfger> http://programmers.stackexchange.com/questions/127263/how-to-enable-proxy-python
<brousch> is it normal dbus-daemon to be using 500MB of RAM?
<Wolfger> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dbus/+bug/295741
<Wolfger> Define "normal"
<Wolfger> Google indicates it's fairly "normal" for people to complain about dbus memory leaks
<rick_h__> heh, awesome
<Wolfger> Least insightful answer ever: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=91455
<rick_h__> Blazeix: snap-l widox_ reminder CHC is early edition tonight 7pm
<Wolfger> Geez... skip a couple CHC's and they drop you off the reminder list
<Wolfger> s/a couple/all/
<brousch> aparently restarting dbus makes some things not happy
<rick_h__> Wolfger: a couple? :P
<rick_h__> yea, I try to be inclusive, but I do give up after a while
<Wolfger> rick_h__: don't blame you
<rick_h__> smoser: http://www.reddit.com/r/Python/comments/nrtlf/i_created_an_opensource_alternative_to/
<snap-l> Good morning
<Wolfger> Good morning
<snap-l> How's the morning so far?
<jjesse> ok
<jjesse> roof guys just showed up to start the process of a new roof
<jjesse> so i'm glad there is no snow
<snap-l> Yeah, that's a good thing
<snap-l> we got snow pretty much all day yesterday, but it didn't stick.
<snap-l> (thankfully)
<snap-l> Anbody want the shittiest VB book? http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0136060722/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&tag=decafbadnet-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=0136060722
<brousch> ooooh, only $0.16
<snap-l> I'll send it to you for free
<brousch> isn't it pointless to sell for less than like $2.30 because of fees?
<snap-l> brousch: Well, they take it out of the shipping credt
<brousch> i think when i last sold on there i determined that if i sold at $2.30 i would end up with $1
<brousch> hardly worth the hassle of boxing it up and shipping
<brousch> less than minimum wage
<snap-l> Yeah, at that point you're just aiming to get it out of the house
<snap-l> honestly, anything that I put up on Amazon is just gravy
<brousch> i can get it out of the house by dropping it off at the goodwill
<snap-l> Well, JoDee is going to take it to OU, with a note
<snap-l> I'm sorry you have to take this abortion of a class. Here's the abortion of a book to go with it with my compliments.
 * ColonelPanic001 kills krunner
<ColonelPanic001> kworker, sorry
<ColonelPanic001> too much kde for me
<Wolfger> killing kworkers is frowned upon by management
<snap-l> Coders at Work is $10 eBook today.
<snap-l> HIGHLY recommended.
<snap-l> http://www.apress.com/dailydeals/index/view/id/50/url/aHR0cDovL3d3dy5hcHJlc3MuY29tLzk3ODE0MzAyMTk0ODQ/
<Wolfger> No Larry Wall? --
<snap-l> Eh?
<Wolfger> "15 of the most interesting computer programmers alive today"
<Wolfger> Larry Wall has got to be on that list
<Wolfger> unless he passed away and I didn't know
<brousch> well it's official. this ancient p3 can run xubuntu with 256M of RAM
<snap-l> I think they had enough curmudgeonly programmers with the JWZ interview that they wanted to give some more positive spin on the profession. ;)
<Wolfger> sweet
<brousch> however it struggled with youtube because of the animated ads
<Wolfger> snap-l: curmudgeonly? I never thought so...
<Wolfger> but, uh, it's Founders at work for $10, not Coders at Work
<Wolfger> unless I'm reading that page wrong.
<snap-l> Wolfger: I think you're seriously reading that wrong.
<snap-l> Either that, or they're giving you another deal.
<Wolfger> Huh. I closed the tab and reopened it, and now it's Coders at Work for $10
<brousch> hah, chrome w/ adblock can play youtube OK as long as you don't move the mouse
<brousch> krondor: you use xbmc?
<krondor> brousch:  Aye, I'm a huge xbmc addict for a long time now
<brousch> i'm looking for a media center program for a big workstation i acquired
<brousch> was going to try boxee, but they just announced that they are cutting off linux version
<brousch> you just slap it on ubuntu 11.10?
<krondor> yeah I'm running it on ubuntu 11.10 and a jailbroke atv2 (which I wouldn't recommend)
<brousch> i don't care about the TV tuner part, i mostly just want to server music and stored videos
<krondor> if you liked boxee you'll like xbmc, but maybe you'll miss the social features
<krondor> I never used them in boxee
<brousch> bleh, social
<brousch> channels would be nice, but aren't strictly needed
<brousch> like netlfix, hulu, etc
<brousch> this damn thing has 8 cores and 5x750MB drives
<krondor> mythtv has increasingly good support for xbmc as a frontend, but I haven't used a dvr (or myth) in some time
<krondor> there are plugins for hulu/netflix in xbmc, but netflix needs windows not linux (damn silverlight)
<brousch> that's ok, i use the wii now
<Wolfger> what, moonlight doesn't work? ;-)
<brousch> or my chromebook or my nookcolor
<devinheitmueller> Wolfger: Moonlight doesn't include the DRM support required or Netflix.
<krondor> there is an amazon prime video plugin for xbmc though that does work in linux, but it's kind of beta
<rick_h__> party everyone
<rick_h__> krondor: 7pm CHC tonight if you're bored
<krondor> hope to be there :)
<rick_h__> awesome
<krondor> brousch:  best thing about xbmc over boxee is the mysql backend for synchronized media data
<krondor> lifehacker had a good writeup http://lifehacker.com/5634515/how-to-synchronize-your-xbmc-media-center-across-every-room-in-the-house
<brousch> an, so i can install the client on my laptop and still view stuff from my server?
<brousch> heh, article also links 2 others i need to read
<krondor> brousch:  yeah, the xbmc wiki is nice too. well maintained particularly the advanced settings.xml functions.
<snap-l> Just had my little niece over here
<rick_h__> nice
<snap-l> Yeah, she's adorable
<snap-l> you can see her testing my bro-in-law
<snap-l> She was folding over and chewing on the carpet
<snap-l> and she was testinghim to see if he'd relent
<rick_h__> heh, yea that's fun
<rick_h__> we're getting the head butting on the floor once in a while
<snap-l> They'll definitely do everything in their power to test their boundaries
<rick_h__> yea, Michael is officially 2 today. So I can finally say he's entered terrible two phase
<snap-l> You can see the little gears turn
<rick_h__> he's been sick making it all the more fun the last two days
<snap-l> Ugh
<brousch> two's are nothing
<brousch> NOTHING
<rick_h__> :P
<snap-l> brousch: Yeah, wait for the twrrible twenties.
<brousch> threes
<snap-l> I was being sarcastic. ;)
<krondor> ah yes threes, the twos now with improved calculation and motive
<rick_h__> yea, when my bro was little I called it "terrible twos, terrifying threes, fearsome fours!"
<brousch> fours aren't so bad so far
<Wolfger> speaking only as an "uncle", 3 is the worst age
<Wolfger> speaking of kids.... I'm going to spam you all now. :-)
<Wolfger> My best friend recently published his first children's book, done completely on free software (Kubuntu, Gimp, etc)  http://www.amazon.com/Zombielocks-Daniel-M-Pipe-II/dp/146642348X/ref=sr_1_1
<Wolfger> There's also a non-Amazon link for the Amazon haters. I'll dig it out if anybody wants it.
<snap-l> Interesting.
<brousch> looks creepy
<rick_h__> bah, looks like router wireless is gone...booo. Router reboots, works over wire, but wireless won't connect any more
 * rick_h__ plays taps for the ole 54GL that's been running tomato for years now
<krondor> I recommend Buffalo they're cheap and support DD-WRT ootb
<rick_h__> yea, see their list
<rick_h__> but the links don't match the search terms, strange
<krondor> this is what I'm running; http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833162031
<krondor> hmm, but reading the reviews maybe you don't want that lol.  Not a lot of good things said about the v2 model
<snap-l> I've been kicking around getting a faster router, but haven't as of yet because I love Tomato
<rick_h__> yea, while I don't run a custom firmware on it, I do like my cisco/linksys N router I got a while back
<rick_h__> thinking of just getting the replacement for that model
<rick_h__> I don't tend to really do a ton with the router these days. I've got servers for all that stuff. Just port forward things you stupid router
<rick_h__> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001SEL36M/ref=wms_ohs_product is what I have for my "roku only" router
<rick_h__> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004T9RR7C/ref=wms_ohs_product is what I'm going to grab I think for the every day device use replacement
<brousch> can ya'll see these photo galleries? https://picasaweb.google.com/102663141609195877664
<snap-l> Hmm, not seeing much tomato support for N routers
<rick_h__> +
<snap-l> Looking at the Tomato USB pages.
<jrwren> i'm disappointed in router firmwares.
<jrwren> openwrt, ddwrt, tomatousb all seem to have died IMO.
<jrwren> they stopped adding cool things.
<jrwren> I'm back to a "server" firewall.
<snap-l> Well, it seems that all of the firmware development hasn't really made it to the N routers
<jrwren> oh no, ddwrt supports lots of n routers.
<jrwren> and openwrt supports a good few.
<snap-l> Right, but tomato doesn't.
<jrwren> right.
<snap-l> and I like Tomato
<jrwren> tomatousb seems to have the least support.
<jrwren> i like tomoto teh best too.
<jrwren> although in principle i should like openwrt
<jrwren> but i find its difficult to use is so great it outweighs the principles of the matter.
<snap-l> Any opinions on the NETGEAR WNR3500L?
#ubuntu-us-mi 2011-12-29
<jrwren> not familiar with the L
<jrwren> we have a 3700 at the office, I think.
<jrwren> it is nice, but a little buggy
<rick_h__> yea, I threw off netgeat long ago and never looked at them
<rick_h__> so really out of touch, then again I tend to get a router every few years and don't pay attention anyway
<jrwren> i've had this wrt54gl for a long time now.
<jrwren> since wifi sucks, I have no intention of replacing it.
<snap-l> Yeah, I lvove the WRT54GL
<snap-l> The only reason that I'm thinking of upgrading is because I want gigabit ethernet and Wireless N
<jrwren> i bought a trendnet GREEN gigabit switch.
<jrwren> VERY low power. <3 it
<jrwren> its basically free to have it on all the time.
<jrwren> not like the router with wifi that costs about $5/mo in electricity
<snap-l> Right, but I want to have both devices in one. :)
<jrwren> yeah, i actually needed a hub at that particular physical location, different from where my wifi router is.
<rick_h__> yea, separate switch ftw!
<rick_h__> home based routers/switches like that don't have decent enough hardware to maintain good solid connections anyway
<snap-l> Thing is, the only things wired are the printer and my desktop
<jrwren> then why do you need gigabit?
<snap-l> Because when I do hook up something else, I want the speed. ;)
<snap-l> and I want my prints to be BLAZINGLY FAST
<Wolfger> Morning.
<snap-l> morning
<brousch> you are correct
<snap-l> Thank you.
<brousch> no, thank you
<rick_h__> morning
<brousch> old news
<rick_h__> yea yea...well got to sleep in until 8:30 today so I'm behind :)
<Wolfger> :-p
<snap-l> rick_h__: Nice. :)
<snap-l> That's one thing that scares me about $NEWJOB
<snap-l> I like sleep
<rick_h__> snap-l: all good, John doesn't get in until after 9 usually
<snap-l> hah
<Wolfger> I got to sleep until... 1 AM? Then I got to toss and turn until 4:45. Then I gave up.
<rick_h__> most the rest of us were 7-8am'ers
<snap-l> Well, it's also because JoDee's got early classes this time around
<snap-l> so it'll be competition for the bathroom
<rick_h__> you can do it! win win win!
<snap-l> heh
<Wolfger> Oh fer crying out loud... I just found out my contract house no longer owns a fax. They use the fax machine of the business next door.
<rick_h__> scanner + email?
<brousch> wtf do you need a shower if you're working from home?
<Wolfger> rick_h__: They headhunt tech people. They are not tech people themselves...
<rick_h__> any of you guys read pandoras star?
<Wolfger> I believe my contract house currently consists of the owner and a secretary. They aren't even open 5 days a week anymore. Times are tough.
<snap-l> Wolfger: Which house?
<Wolfger> rick_h__: Never read it, but it sounds very cool
<Wolfger> snap-l: American Heritage
<rick_h__> Wolfger: heh, just took a half hour off on a tagent for such a small point. Thinking this is going to be a "big" book
<snap-l> Wolfger: Not familiar with them
<snap-l> rick_h__: http://www.amazon.com/Pandoras-Star-Peter-F-Hamilton/product-reviews/0345461622/ref=cm_cr_dp_synop?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=0&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending#R3NXP49QOOQY9W
<rick_h__> oh crap...nothing is resolved in the book? You have to read part 2?
<rick_h__> *sigh*
<snap-l> That said, it sounds interesting
<brousch> welcome to west MI! http://www.wzzm13.com/rss/article/191807/14/Cougar-attack-in-Allendale
<mydogsname1srudy> loads up his gun and traps and heads south
<Wolfger> *sigh* More sensationalized headlines... "cougar attack"... There's no mention of hot 40-something women in that article at all... ;-)
<brousch> there is a 40-something woman in that article
<Wolfger> There is?
<brousch> she smokes so you know she's classy
<snap-l> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=te8jt-jUkm8#! <- rick_h__
<snap-l> The raspberry pi is supposed to be a cheap coputer for kids to program
<rick_h__> snap-l: interesting I guess
<snap-l> it can play quake 3
<Wolfger> brousch: No mention of age. It's implied that she lives with her father, so I assumed she was young. But then, she also has kids...
<brousch> there is a video :P
<Wolfger> <-- no video at work
<Wolfger> Wow. Somebody just left a comment (non-spam so far as I can tell) on my 3+ year old blog post about the OpenMoko Freerunner. I'd forgotten that phone even existed.
<snap-l> http://www.jerkcity.com/jerkcity4755.html
<snap-l> Wolfger: The spiritual predecessor to the Android platform
<snap-l> or at least that's what folks would lead you to believe. ;)
<Wolfger> which folks, other than yourself?
<snap-l> I thought this came up before
<snap-l> I said that the open moko was essentially doomed from the start
<Wolfger> It's been over a year since I've heard anybody say anything about it, and it's not relevant enough for me to remember what anybody said about it for longer than that... :-p
<snap-l> Man, I really want to know how it can go from 9:30 to 11:13 so quickly.
 * Wolfger wonders how snap-l got 4 minutes into the future
<Scott_firebeta> aliens
<snap-l> Wolfger: Blame JoDee's clock in the other room
<snap-l> It's on JST
<Wolfger> heh
<snap-l> (JoDee standard time)
<Wolfger> I just can't believe it's the 21st century and we still have clocks that aren't auto-sync'd to a master....
<snap-l> Don't get me started.
<Wolfger> Clocks being off is such a 19th century problem (well, and most of the 20th as well)
<Wolfger> In my utopian future, all timekeeping devices wirelessly sync to an atomic clock in UTC
<Wolfger> and 11:13 will occur simultaneously for every person in the world
<Wolfger> screw this time zone and daylight savings crap
<nullspace> Wolfger, I think you can make that happen using a wireless router
<Wolfger> and clocks that flash 12:00 until you set them
<Wolfger> nullspace: I think you are using a different definition of "all"... Making this happen is far more a human issue than a tech issue.
<Wolfger> of course, I could beat dissenters to death with the wireless router in question....
<Wolfger> it would take time, but eventually that router would solve my issue.
<nullspace> some one used a router and wired up a couple of 7 segment displays to the serial port.
<nullspace> http://www.biffer.talktalk.net/sweex/clock/
<Wolfger> It occurs to me that snow is ninja rain. You never hear it coming.
<krondor> rick_h__:  how was chc?  It seems like even when I think I have time, fail.
<rick_h__> krondor: heh, all good. Got a lot of good bookie work done
<rick_h__> light night, but that's the holidays for ya
<krondor> nice, yeah we had a datacenter outage so I was called back in, got back home at 6:00 am.
<snap-l> Ugh, that's no good
<rick_h__> ouch
<krondor> yeah I won't get into the evil that is our power system (power surge blew a hole in our UPS system before going dark).
<rick_h__> a 'hole'? nice
<krondor> Hopefully someone with cash will take notice now and fix our crap
<krondor> yeah a literal hole actually
<brousch> yikes
<snap-l> Yeah, you'd think someone would take notice of that
<krondor> it's happened before, our UPS is homebuilt and pretty old.
<krondor> I'm pretty sure the guy that designed the system has retired
<krondor> makes the redundant generators kind of unecessary if your spof is behind them
<snap-l> Heh
<rick_h__> http://michaelcrump.net/11-things-every-software-developer-should-be-doing-in-2012
<rick_h__> get out there devs
<brousch> no
<rick_h__> hot damn, stuff it starting to get close
<brousch> eh?
<brousch> your aneurysm?
<rick_h__> https://github.com/mitechie/Bookie/commits/feature/jsui
<rick_h__> https://github.com/mitechie/Bookie/commit/86f4eb42de1d84883013082a0d6484cdc1bf1cd9
<rick_h__> in particular
<rick_h__> today is "daddy day" so I'm spending the afternoon hacking at the coffee shop
<brousch> heh
<brousch> i got a new camera. canon powershot s95
<rick_h__> nice
<brousch> it has some manual settings so hopefully i can learn a little more photography
<greg-g> brousch: that is a nice camera, good choice
<snap-l> Nothing like looking at people unsubscribe from a low-traffic mailing list after you post two messages.
<brousch> snap-l: spammer
<snap-l> Really, I don't have a complex. ;)
<greg-g> snap-l: :) I've noticed that too
<brousch> i find that i forget i'm such lists, and the emails remind me that i meant to unsubscribe
<snap-l> It's like "seriously? Two messages in the past month broke you enough to unsubscribe?"
<snap-l> brousch: Understood
<snap-l> I just find it amusing
<snap-l> I've done the same.
<brousch> this camera has some cool features: fish-eye, miniature mode, RAW+JPEG, smile and wink detection, HDR
<brousch> tracking autofocus
<brousch> can fix red-eye right on the camera
<_stink_> wink detection?
<_stink_> to find creepy guys?
<brousch> no, to trigger a photo when you're in it
<brousch> you setup the camera, get in the photo, wink, then it takes a photo 2s later
<brousch> it also has blink detection, which tells you if someone in the photo has their eyes closed
<_stink_> holy crap
<_stink_> nice
<brousch> crazy stuff
<snap-l> Also has googly eyes detection to see if your kids made faces at the camera
<brousch> heh
<krondor> so one of these things is not like the other; http://www.techradar.com/news/software/operating-systems/13-weird-and-wonderful-niche-linux-distros-1046624
<krondor> Not saying Gentoo isn't niche, but it has a huge market share compared with these other niche distros
<brousch> oooh, ubuntu SE
<krondor> if you put ubuntu SE and ubuntu CE people in the same room what happens?  You discover the Higgs?
<brousch> if you dual boot them you destroy the earth
<snap-l> I've always thought GNewSense should be pronounced "GNuisance"
<snap-l> When did Best Buy's site start sucking?
<snap-l> Seriously, can't tell the inventory of a store without going three levels deep
#ubuntu-us-mi 2011-12-30
<krondor> anyone have any thoughts on heroku?
<jrwren> it is sweet?
<jjesse> evening
<krondor> jrwren:  haven't played with it yet, still looking
<rick_h__> krondor: I've got it on my short list to deploy something to this next year
<snap-l> Just changed the fans in my computer
<snap-l> Man, I really, really hate fan screws.
<rick_h__> krondor: looks well done and follow a lot of the people there on twitter
<rick_h__> snap-l: yay?
<rick_h__> smoser: ping if you're around
<snap-l> rick_h__: Decided to replace them both with the same model
<rick_h__> cool
<snap-l> Since the ones I was replacing had blue LEDs
<snap-l> these do not. And that's a big yay.
<snap-l> Also, I've come to the conclusion that I miss CompUSA
<snap-l> not that their product was any better than Micro Center's product, but it gave the idiots that frequent Microcenter a place to congregate
<rick_h__> lol
<snap-l> There was one in there spouting something about public domain. I think he was trying to justify some douchebaggery
<Wolfger> mmmmmmmmmoooooooorninggg
 * Wolfger needs caffeine, stat
<nullspace> yawn
<Wolfger> ++
<snap-l> Mooorning
<snap-l> last day at $OLDJOB
<Wolfger> woot
<snap-l> Next week: newjob
<brousch> woohoo
<snap-l> actually, that should be "last day at private static class OldJob"
<snap-l> "next week" class NewJob"
<snap-l> Bah, anyway.
<snap-l> How is the morning treating you all?
<nullspace> snap-l: O? whats the new job?
<nullspace> so far, crappy. I have to audit inventory tomorrow, I have 5 lines. Most people just get one
<Wolfger> morning's treating me crappy, expecting me to be conscious...
<Wolfger> which is a struggle after a restless night
<nullspace> Wolfger: energy drink?
<Wolfger> nullspace: finished a dew, which I used to take my meds and vitamins, and about to start on 20 oz of coffee
<Wolfger> but caffeine really doesn't affect me a whole lot like it does some people. My body has adjusted to it. :-p
<snap-l> nullspace: Web developer over at Morpace
<nullspace> snap-l: welcome to the fold
<snap-l> nullspace: Thank you. It's been a while since I could put Web Developer on the ol' resume.
<Wolfger> there's no ubuntu-us-mi file in /morpace, just a symbolic link... and we've re-linked it from rick_h__ to snap-l
<snap-l> hah
<Wolfger> when he moves on, we'll re-link to somebody else :-)
<Wolfger> http://askubuntu.com/questions/91474/totem-crashes-after-continuous-usage ....doesn't *everything* crash "after continuous usage"? I don't think I've ever seen anything crash after you stop using it.
<snap-l> Wolfger: Well, something can crash when you stop using it.
<snap-l> "When I hit stop in totem, it crashes"
<snap-l> "I get asked to file a bug report when totem exits"
<snap-l> It's not as crazy as it first appears.
<Wolfger> well, I could argue semantics that you're still using it until it finishes closing, but I'll concede the point.
<nullspace> snap-l: if you start using dreamweaver I get to laugh at you
<snap-l> This is just sad
<snap-l> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=virtualenvwrapper (note that 2.11 was just released)
 * snap-l wonders how hard it would be to make a PPA
<rick_h__> snap-l: not hard :)
<Wolfger> Hey, at least they keep updating the version with each release :-)
<snap-l> heh
<Wolfger> http://programmers.stackexchange.com/questions/127706/why-the-select-is-before-the-from-in-a-sql-query
<snap-l> Actually, that's an interesting question
<snap-l> what the hell? ;)
<Wolfger> There was a question the other day that was good and technical, and even had accompanying code snippet inline. I snarkily commented that it probably belonged on StackOverflow. :-)
<Wolfger> I don't think this will catch on as biometric security in the age of laptops and tablets... http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2011/12/butt_identifica.html
<Wolfger> and that would so be on my Plus stream right now if work wasn't blocking Plus :-p
<nullspace> hmm anyone else try playing with the pulse audio server remote playing fetaures?
<snap-l> nullspace: I tried with an Apple Airport Express, but I didn't have any luck
<snap-l> I blame the wonkiness of the Airport Express
<nullspace> seems like recently in oneric padevchooser was removed
<snap-l> Oh?
<snap-l> finishing up a Club Metal episode
<Wolfger> finishing up a work day :-p
<snap-l> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=weGTZ5VXR4s&feature=fvwp&NR=1
<snap-l> I wish I could make a living making Open Metalcast episodes. ;)
<krondor> today I learned, I have no clue what I'm doing with ruby.
<krondor> sudo su - lugwash
<krondor> woops :) wrong window
<snap-l> https://identi.ca/notice/87844957
<snap-l> Also: http://openmetalcast.com/2011/12/30/open-metalcast-special-episode-club-metal-8/
<snap-l> devices decommissioned from wifi network, ssh keys removed from Lister.
<snap-l> And now I get to rock the Tracfone again.
<snap-l> (yay)
<snap-l> tomorrow, I'll ship this stuff at the UPS store, and that'll be the end of it.
<rick_h__> heh, congrats
#ubuntu-us-mi 2011-12-31
<HehakaSapa> Hello
<rick_h__> HehakaSapa: howdy
<HehakaSapa> hope all is well rick_h__
<jjesse> howdy
<snap-l> jrwren: Gotta love it when comminuties slag on each other
<snap-l> and by love, I mean shake my head in  disgust.
<snap-l> It is shipped.
<snap-l> http://decafbad.net/2011/12/31/change-changing-places/
<jrwren> i can't love it.
<jrwren> that post actually really made me angry.
<snap-l> That's what I mean.
<jrwren> and then sad
<jrwren> sad that someone smart would be so stupid :)
<snap-l> I love the first comment
<jrwren> i didn't read it.
<snap-l> Essentially, "OK, so I tried your framework, and it didn't work"
<jrwren> haha, LOL
<snap-l> "FubuMVC is like the great electric car that we "should" be driving.  Except when you look at the details, you see that it's more expensive, it doesn't go as far, it breaks down more, it's harder to fix, the batteries are a fire hazard, etc.  Yet electric cars (and FubuMVC) are superior and ahead of their time, if only people could SEE!!!"
<jrwren> i like nick portelli's comment
<snap-l> jrwren: Agreed
<mydogsnameisrudy> anyone having a problem with  firefox not responding   im running 8.0
<snap-l> Not responding how?
<mydogsnameisrudy> kind of strange but seems to be after looking at a image it locks up then you get bar through the middle then stops responding.
<mydogsnameisrudy> if i go to admin system monitor and kill it i loose the  top tool bar
<mydogsnameisrudy> on everything
<snap-l> Sounds like a UNity bug
<snap-l> 11.10?
<mydogsnameisrudy> ah nice
<mydogsnameisrudy> 11.04
<mydogsnameisrudy> hmm something else is going on
<mydogsnameisrudy> just opened system monitor and now i cant close that
<snap-l> you might want to open a terminal and run 'dmesg'
<snap-l> sounds like you might have some bad memory
<snap-l> (at least that was the sort of behavior that I'd associate with bad RAM"
<mydogsnameisrudy> what am i looking for in the output of dmesg
<snap-l> Anything that looks like an error
<mydogsnameisrudy>  113.248898] unity-window-de[1539]: segfault at ffffffff ip 00ce8507 sp bfd83710 error 4 in libglib-2.0.so.0.2800.6[c89000+d5000]
<mydogsnameisrudy> [  793.480388] unity-window-de[2351]: segfault at ffffffff ip 00c63507 sp bfd93a10 error 4 in libglib-2.0.so.0.2800.6[c04000+d5000]
<mydogsnameisrudy> only errors i see
<rick_h__> everyone ready to start chaging the year on all your checks?
<mydogsnameisrudy> whats a check?
<rick_h__> heh, yea I guess not everyone still has to use them
<greg-g> I write one check a month, for rent
<rick_h__> yea, I've got to write for day care weekly, baby sitting, tumbling class, a few others :(
<rick_h__> greg-g: how goes baby life man?
<rick_h__> welcome to the @#$#@ of a child born around the holidays :)
<greg-g> haha
<greg-g> tired
<greg-g> he's getting worse at sleeping at night, last night he was up about every hour-ish
<rick_h__> yea, it's great for your sleep endurance
<rick_h__> it'll get better
<rick_h__> the first night (about 3rd month?) he went 4 straight hours we had a heart attack woke up before him
<greg-g> haha
<greg-g> yeah, luckily we have the grandparents here right now to help during the day
<rick_h__> that's awesome!
<greg-g> yeah, Carrie's mom + sis got here the night before the birth, now my parents are here with my mom staying until the 7th
<rick_h__> very cool, take advantage of it. Saw you guys got a dinner out, that's great
<rick_h__> We got away with taking the boy in a car seat out to dinner several times if we timed it right
<greg-g> yeah, he was in the baby bjorn the whole time. The 10 minute walk to the restuarant was key, I htink
<rick_h__> nice, lul to sleep first?
<rick_h__> <3 the bjorn
<greg-g> that, and our neighborhood is so full of kids, it wasn't even noticed that Carrie nursed him at the end
<rick_h__> bah, wanted to share this video from the phone but going to take a bit to upload 69mb video off there
<greg-g> hah, I bet
<rick_h__> oh doh, wasn't on 4g but coffee wireless
<rick_h__> problem solved
<greg-g> you and your 4g
<rick_h__> man, love it. Working from whereever with speeds > home internet ftw
<rick_h__> doh, now hit by youtube processing
<greg-g> the speeds > home is crazy
<rick_h__> yea, considering I'm one level from the top of uverse
<rick_h_droid> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T1Z-LRvZ3I0&feature=youtube_gdata_player
<rick_h__> see if that loads
<rick_h__> greg-g: ^
<greg-g> rick_h__: private
<rick_h__> doh, sec
<rick_h__> it's not showing for me on my desktop ui yet
<rick_h__> greg-g: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T1Z-LRvZ3I0
<greg-g> rick_h__: hahaha, I love the flips
<rick_h__> yea, he's in a toddler tumbling class and the wife and I are wondering if he picked up the gymnist theatricks from there
<rick_h__> it's at day care so we've never seen him doing it
<greg-g> oh awesome
<rick_h__> but it's so funny to see him stand up there hands over his head lol
<rick_h__> anyway, something to look forward to. They get more fun as the time goes by :)
<greg-g> yeah :) I'm excited
<jjesse> kids?
<jjesse> yes they gets lots of fun the older they are
<jjesse> ok guys question:  when i ssh from my macbook air to my kubuntu netbook it shows i'm connected from a hostname of ANDROID_XXXXX any ideas?
#ubuntu-us-mi 2012-01-01
<brousch> ok, this ram thing in kde is annoying. i'm going to have to defile the macbook pro for 8GB
<snap-l> g'evening
<snap-l> rick_h__: Hahahahaha
<snap-l> That video is awesome.
<rick_h_droid> snapl :-)
<brousch> he has some mad tumbling skills!
<rick_h_droid> yea and daddy gets to play punching dummy
<rick_h_droid> but yea, and very funny. He loves it
<snap-l> Happy New Year, everyone.
<tjagoda> Ohi, Happy New Year
<greg-g> almost!
<tjagoda> I'm upgrading to 12.04.
<tjagoda> It seemedl like good karma to open this channel.
<snap-l> tjagoda: Congratulations
<snap-l> May the pre-alpha be half as stable as the LTS it needs to be.
<tjagoda> I upgraded
<tjagoda> The splash still stays 11.10
<tjagoda> This cannot be a good sign
<snap-l> Theymight not have changed it yet
<snap-l> so it'll say "Do you Ubuntu" or something
<tjagoda> It looks very much the same as it did pre-upgrade
<tjagoda> so much so that I question whether anything upgraded
<tjagoda> Such is what I get for upgrades instead of clean installs I think
<snap-l> heh
<snap-l> OK, I'm old. Time to buffer off to bed.
<snap-l> Laterness
<tjagoda> Peas
<rick_h__> morning and happy new year everyone
<brousch> yessir
<brousch> it would be even happier if you'd bring me some coffee
<brousch> greg-g: i commented on your blog. I think digikam does what you want to do with your photos
<rick_h__> brousch: yea, at the coffee shop myself this morning
<rick_h__> while the wife and boy church it up...the daddy will hack on code
<_stink_> heh, nice
<brousch> 4 year old stayed up past midnight easily
<brousch> wife and i fell asleep on the couch
<rick_h__> heh, nice
<brousch> oh boy "Happy New Year! Storm Team 8 is tracking a winter storm that will bring high winds, arctic cold and lake effect snow."
<jrwren> lol @ upgrading to 12.04 and wondering why it doesn't look different.
<snap-l> Howdy
<snap-l> Happy New Year, Everyone!
<brousch> time to blow up greg-g's blog
<greg-g> brousch: :) thanks for the comment, you and nixternal might convice me to even try KDE/Kubuntu
<greg-g> but, I think before I do that, I'll just switch over to awesome full time (since I'm not working right now) and use whatever apps fill my fancy
<snap-l> Personally, I'm liking Shotwell. It does almost everything I need in a photo application, save for upload to Web Gallery
<snap-l> which I've just taken to Picasa instead.
<rick_h__> Blazeix: forking time, finally going to just build my own tag control
<rick_h__> actually...@#$@# it. It'll take longer to fork this. Guess I'm just writing my own.
<Blazeix> rick_h__: hah, have fun. are you going to make it sit on top of the YUI infrastructure?
<rick_h__> Blazeix: yea, using their Widget infrastructure
<rick_h__> it's got the hooks/events stuff to save some time, and handlebars built in for templating
<rick_h__> but honestly...we'll see. Now that I have a clean slate long way to go lol
<snap-l> Somtimes you've just gotta say "FORK IT"
#ubuntu-us-mi 2012-12-24
<rick_h_> woot http://r.bmark.us/u/d5e2cd262489be
<snap-l> woot indeed. ;)
<rick_h_> so it works and should load quick
<rick_h_> of course breaks the preview during save in bookie for greg-g but working on it
<rick_h_> and we'll see what happens when I run out of redis space
<rick_h_> ok, bookie updated for greg-g as well
<rick_h_> snap-l: only your wife can turn a 'hey I updated some free open source software" to a "all the ways we can kill the human race" post :P
<snap-l> IN her defense, that's the first thing I thought too. "Rick is sharing something about the near-miss asteroid"
<snap-l> you disguised your intentions quite well. ;)
<snap-l> You need to bookmark something boring, like read the docs or something. ;)
<snap-l> rick_h_: ^
<rick_h_> lol
<rick_h_> I guess it demonstrates a picture really is worth a thousand words
<rick_h_> I need more words to combat the image
<snap-l> No, a near miss with an asteroid trumps OSS dev. ;)
<snap-l> priorities, man
<rick_h_> heh
<rick_h_> well I went to news.google.com to find an article to parse/demo and wanted to stay away from sports, politics, etc
<rick_h_> went with the science section
<greg-g> rick_h_: yay!
<rick_h_> greg-g: party
#ubuntu-us-mi 2012-12-25
<snap-l> Happy Christmas Eve Eve
<snap-l> eve
<snap-l> Merry Christmas / Happy Holidays, everyone!
<rick_h_> right back at you
<widox> yay, merry xmas
#ubuntu-us-mi 2012-12-26
<snap-l> Evening
<rick_h_> party
<rick_h_> thank goodness it's over
<snap-l> Yeah, no kidding
<rick_h_> greg-g: jcastro long 3hr CHC tomorrow heads up
<rick_h_> proud dad moment, took the son's prsent of magnetic square/triangle shape toys and built a 1D20 out of the triangles
<jrwren> Merry Christmas.
<jrwren> rick_h_: well done!
<snap-l> Ok, nice. :)
<snap-l> I meant "Oh, nice"
<snap-l> Good morning
<snap-l> Happy Boxing day and what-not
<jcastro> rick_h_: isn't there like some megastorm coming?
<rick_h_droid> sure just means it's going to be an epic night
<brousch> I'm getting a weak reference error in Python. I've never seen this before
<brousch> I think the module I'm using has them
<snap-l> Oh. My. God.
<snap-l> JoDee watched a numerology video linked from PZ Meyers
<snap-l> And one of the supposed "homosexuality" references in the video for "Call Me Maybe" was that the phone number handed to one of the band members started with the numbers "555", which is the number of Mary's Rosary.
<snap-l> At which point my head made the sound of the desk.
<billings> uh
<billings> I wonder if this numerologist saw "Last Action Hero"
<rick_h_droid> jcastro less than an inch during the day and 1 to 3 tonight?
<rick_h_droid> seems a bit wimpy g
<rick_h_droid> for mega status
<jcastro> I heard 6 inches
<jcastro> but I haven't investigated
<jcastro> I'm going by what jill tells me she's reading on facebook
<jcastro> <--- shame on me
<snap-l> http://shop.oreilly.com/category/deals/hd-code.do?code=HDCDE&imm_mid=09e59a&cmp=em-code-books-videos-holiday-code-direct-last-chance
<snap-l> jcastro: They're not entirely sure how the storm is supposed to play out
<jcastro> oh
<snap-l> we may get just a whiffing, we might get slammed
<jcastro> upt 3 inches in the day
<jcastro> up to 2 more at night
<rick_h_droid> weak :-D
<jcastro> looks like ohio will get more
<jcastro> good, they suck
<rick_h_droid> hah
<rick_h_droid> I need to test out the new subie tires so let's get dumped on
<snap-l> rick_h_droid: Can we choose a day that _isn't_ a CHC day. ;)
<rick_h_droid> lol
<snap-l> Dammit, UPS, once the tracking number is created, I want to know where my package is
<snap-l> I don't care if it's "Bob's Desk", I should know that. ;)
<greg-g> yay! snowing!
<greg-g> rick_h_: indeed, still weak :)
<rick_h_> greg-g: booo, I don't have any yet
<rick_h_> greg-g: coming to CHC? good time to catch up :)
<greg-g> lemme see if I can swing it
<greg-g> where again?
<snap-l> Royal Oak Caribou, on Woodward Ave, just south of Normandy
<greg-g> man, 1 hour drive.....
<snap-l> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-michigan/1631/detail/
<greg-g> maybe more with weather
<greg-g> ah, of course, the locodir
<rick_h_> greg-g: yea :/ but 3hr CHC edition so
<snap-l> Yeah, I think we're one of the few teams that has fully adopted the locodir. ;)
<greg-g> heh, one of two or something :)
<snap-l> Yeah, I like it though
<snap-l> if it would get me out of having to do team reports, I'd use the hell out of it. ;)
<greg-g> no kidding, the biggest benefit of it isn't being realized for some stupid reason
<greg-g> probably because no one uses it
<greg-g> anyways, I'm no longer on the LoCo Council, so I don't have to care anymore :)
<rick_h_> greg-g: you a leather boot/shoe kind of guy?
<greg-g> rick_h_: I want to be
<snap-l> Yeah, I had this conversation with Jono, and his point was that some teams do awesome things with their team reports.
<snap-l> Which is cool, but ours is pretty much "find what was in the locodir, and copy"
<rick_h_> greg-g: ah ok, thought you might be
<snap-l> If they had a link for the past events to link to a blog post and pictures, that would be the extent of our team report. ;)
<greg-g> snap-l: ugh, no a good response from jono, as usual.
<snap-l> Well, a more nuanced and measured response, which is par for Jono
<snap-l> I think we're to the point now with the locodir where it could suitably supplement / replace some of the other functionality that locos perform ouotside of the dir
<snap-l> Just because I'm lazy shouldn't preclude some more ambitions team from rocking their wiki
<snap-l> one the same token, I hate repeating myself, and prefer to automate as much as possible. ;)
<greg-g> hence the tweet the other day
<snap-l> greg-g: That's just in general. :)
<greg-g> rick_h_: what kind of boots did you get (just saw your tweet)
<snap-l> Also, I read the 4 hour work week. ;)
<greg-g> oh? good?
<snap-l> It has some good points, and some douchey parts.
<snap-l> I borrowed it from the library, so I don't have to store it. ;)
<snap-l> His basic premise is "I start companies that just automatically make money for me"
<greg-g> barf
<greg-g> like what?
<snap-l> Like print on demand sorts of things (at least that's what I thought of when I read it)
<rick_h_> greg-g: got some red wing ones and looking up treatment/care info which is why I was going to bug you
<snap-l> ie: get folks to do the heavy lifting, and license out your content
<rick_h_> greg-g: wanted to try something that's real leather, resole-able, quality boots for a decade kind of thing and hopefully these will do it
<greg-g> rick_h_: gotcha, yeah, something like that will be my next major footwear purchase
<greg-g> snap-l: if only I had content, so this is a "step 0: learn how to be a writer, step 1: now read the 4 hour work week" thing? :)
<snap-l> greg-g: And his big take was to automate as much of the process as possible, so you don't have to think about the business. (ie: outsource order fulfilment, etc)
<greg-g> right right
<greg-g> snap-l: eek, the reviews on amazon don't give me a nice feeling about that book
<greg-g> kinda what I expected though
<snap-l> greg-g: Hence why I borrowed it
<snap-l> It's a douchey business book that I read in one sitting (and mostly skimmed the latter part)
<greg-g> yeah, if there was a plan to make 40,000/mo with 4hrs/week, then we'd all be doing it, but there isn't, it is selling stupid books on how to work 4hrs/wk and your snake oil product
<rick_h_> yea, that book kind seems like it takes more owrk/money to do at first
<greg-g> well, really it is:
<greg-g> 1) start a business (this takes a shit load of time and you will most likely not succeed)
<greg-g> 2) get other people to run the business
<greg-g> 3) enjoy life
<greg-g> no. kidding.
<snap-l> It's an entrepenuer book. It's 20% testimonial, 30% pie-in-sky promise, and 50% "sit down, and think about what you want out of life, then do it"
 * greg-g nods
<snap-l> It's an easy skim
<rick_h_> yea
<greg-g> the first two of the DEAL thing are good to think about, of course
<snap-l> Heck yeah.
<snap-l> And as an automation nerd, it's right up my alley.
<greg-g> Define what you need/want. Eliminate everything else.
<snap-l> The less I have to think about the more I can think about.
<greg-g> right, A is also good depending on what it is you need/want
<snap-l> It's very GTD
<greg-g> I guess I should setup bill autopay instead of doing it all manually now?
<snap-l> It also got me to not read my mail compulsively over the holiday. ;)
 * greg-g likes to know if something weird changes
<snap-l> greg-g: Well, the ones that make sense.
<snap-l> ie: the one student loan that I tend to forget it on autopay
<snap-l> the one that I tend to be more aware of is not
<rick_h_> heh, well I think the thing there is you can make it less work vs auto
<rick_h_> call, get them all scheduled for the same time, automate the list/amounts
<rick_h_> and turn it into a 20min thing you can do vs something you spend 20min 5x a month doing
<snap-l> Yeah, I have Paypal set up to transfer $200 every two weeks to my Paypal account
<snap-l> mostly because I got sick and tired of double-entry in Moneydance
<snap-l> Amazon: 1.89. Transfer from Checking to Paypal: 1.89
<rick_h_> right, I moved all my bills to the first week of the month, and then I'l' do bills this week and be done for the month. There's two I couldn't that are auto
<snap-l> That's bullshit
<rick_h_> lol
<snap-l> Especially when Amazon splits the shipment, so you have two entries for 20.89 and 72.34 instead of one entry for 93.23 that doesn't reconcile.
<greg-g> rick_h_: is it easy to get your bills moved?
<rick_h_> greg-g: most of them. I just called and asked and they did it. I think some even had it online, been a while since I did it
<greg-g> cool
<snap-l> but it's more than just automating bills.
<greg-g> I made a tomboy note with all of my bill dates once, lemme find that...
<greg-g> what else? (asking sincerely, bills were just on my mind since I did some last night)
<snap-l> stuff like only checking mail on occasion, making sure people don't interrupt you
<rick_h_> yea, I have a spreadsheet that's in order of date I make sure I run through.
<rick_h_> pay out your kids research papers :P
<rick_h_> pay someone to do your holiday shopping/wrapping
<rick_h_> pay someone to clean your house, do your laundry
<rick_h_> anything that's not fun/you're getting paid for really.
<rick_h_> basically keep task rabbit in business :P
<greg-g> see, I don't see how paying someone else a price way higher than the cost of me doing it will help me save money
<greg-g> I clean in the evening, I'm not maing a choice between cleaning and working billable hours
<rick_h_> because the idea is that when you spend an hour working it's $XX/hr while you're paying a far less $YY/hr
<greg-g> (which is also why I hate the "it isn't worth it for bill gates/whomever to pick up a $1,000 bill" crap)
<greg-g> but it isn't
<rick_h_> we have cleaners come to the house every other week for big cleaning. Costs me $135 and they bring 3 people here for 3 hours. That's going to cost me 4.5hrs a week to replace and my rate is a lot more than theirs
<greg-g> I'm not actually earning that money if I DON"T clean myself
<greg-g> you are't billing 24hrs/day
<rick_h_> the big thing for us is it's less billable hours vs time with the boy
<greg-g> you're salary
<rick_h_> right, but the book is about getting off salary to things that make $$ while you're not running it directly
<rick_h_> so you're working every hour to bootstrap something that then you can leave running/bringing in some income while you take your hours and bootstrap something else
<greg-g> but the false choice is still there that I disagree with
<rick_h_> do it a few times, and you've got 4 small things that bring in money while you're not directly working on them and you cut back hours
<greg-g> sure, that is fine, but once you're in cut back hours, there's a false choice there
<rick_h_> at that point it turns into a quality of life choice. Would you prefer to spend your hours doing XX or YY
<rick_h_> I keep almost getting a lawn service because I can tell myeslf that's 3hrs of woodworking I miss out on a week.
<rick_h_> but I kind of enjoy it so I keep doing it myself.
<greg-g> right, I guess I'm more inclined to not be dependent on others and do things myself and save money, be self-efficient/reliant, and enjoy all of life :)
<greg-g> bad grammar there, but pretend that is a list of things
<greg-g> I was mentally interrupted ;)
<rick_h_> I follow you
<rick_h_> shaker way
<greg-g> honestly, I think it is my... right
<greg-g> I tend to be inclined towards that type of mentality
<rick_h_> understand, working on some of that myself
<rick_h_> speaking of, back to the garage. Lunch break over.
<greg-g> which is why homesteading is a big draw for me right now (and carrie)
<greg-g> laters!
<greg-g> enjoy
<snap-l> greg-g: Yeah, it's essentially "do the things you want to do, and outsource the things you don't"
<snap-l> if you enjoy doing something, then keep doing it
<snap-l> It's the balance between effective vs. efficient.
<snap-l> If you get your best ideas cleaning your house, it probably doesn't make sense to outsource that
<snap-l> but if you look at your house work as one more interruption, outsource it
<brousch> Son of a bitch
<brousch> I figured out the weekly-referenced issue from this morning. Damn threads
<rick_h_droid> brousch what are you doing with threads?
<brousch> Nothing, but a module I'm using has them
<brousch> So some of my data was in a thrad and some was out of it
<brousch> And this made things not happy
<snap-l> I swear, any time I have to deal with Windows, it never ends well
<snap-l> Just added a CD drive, and now I need to find install media because WAAAAAAH I'M FUCKING WINDOWS, AND i DON'T KNOW HOW TO DO SHIT
<brousch> vlc
<snap-l> Really? Does VLC burn Disc Juggler images for Dreamcast?
<jcastro> snap-l: what's the error actually say?
<snap-l> because rock and roll
<snap-l> jcastro: It says "Craig, please eat a dick"
<jcastro> no, seriously!
<brousch> ah, burning program
<jcastro> also, from looking outside it looks like rick'll be the only one CHCing
<jcastro> unless everyone got Subarus while I was away
<snap-l> jcastro: It says I need the install media, would I like to use Windows Update to install
<jcastro> is it a burned CD?
<snap-l> and then it picks it's toes and says "here's that bag of dicks you ordered"
<snap-l> No, it's a cdi image
<jcastro> if the CD is burned badly it'll do that, I know this because it happened to me last weekend
<snap-l> no no no no
<snap-l> It's a .cdi image, which is what Disc Juggler uses
<snap-l> of course, because the Dreamcast tries to prvent iso images from being used "because copy protection" I can't use a straight ISO image.
<jcastro> soh
<snap-l> Going to try it once under crossover, but I don't hold hpoe
<snap-l> woah.
<snap-l> If it's not working, it's damn well going through the motions
<snap-l> Well, color me surprised
<snap-l> it worked.
<snap-l> like flawlessly worked
#ubuntu-us-mi 2012-12-27
<snap-l> EVening. :)
<rick_h_> morning
<rick_h_> everyone dug out?
<brousch> mostly
<brousch> rick_h_: Wow, it loos like you got 2-3x more snow than we did
<brousch> Usually we get more
<snap-l> brake repair woo woo
<jjesse> i live on top of a hill and it hasn't been plowed yet
<jjesse> working from home so i don't slide into the main street like I saw someone else do
<brousch> Heh
<brousch> I saw someone walk slide just short of Chicago Drive last night
<brousch> Someone who was walking
<rick_h_droid> brousch about 5 or 6 inches
<snap-l> Howdy.
<snap-l> http://www.dadhacker.com/blog/?p=1843
<snap-l> http://www.dadhacker.com/blog/?p=1849
<dzho> people need to remember to turn off comments on their "About" pages and such.
<dzho> turn off comments, or monitor your damn wordpress instance for spam
<dzho>   www.dadhacker.com/blog/?page_id=1348
<snap-l> Yeah, no kidding
<snap-l> I think lococast has comments enabled on our contact page.
<rick_h_> ?
<rick_h_> I didn't know we had a contact page :/
<snap-l> rick_h_: It might have been our about page too
<snap-l> http://lococast.net/about
<snap-l> OMC is on http://metalinjection.fm
#ubuntu-us-mi 2012-12-28
<brousch> I have code that fails the first time I run it, but succeeds the second time if I run it on the same connection. How bad am I if I just catch the exception and re-run it?
<rick_h_>  bad... :P
<rick_h_> new book time: Reamde or Anathem vote!
<brousch> But to find the problem I'll need to dig into pyodbc and Visual foxpro drivers on windows
<rick_h_> but if you find the problem you'll learn something that might apply from now until you stop coding due to crazy old age :P
<brousch> But I have to use WinXP over a VNC session to look into it
<brousch> And a year from now I won't give a damn
<brousch> Ug, I'll see how motivated I am next week
<rick_h_> heh
<snap-l> rick_h_: Hey, ask Erica if she's ever seen a E978 patient?
<snap-l> Or a 994.9?
<snap-l> rick_h_: Also, haven't read either books, so no opinion (Readme vs. Anathem)
<rick_h_> she doesn't know either
<rick_h_> snap-l: is that the billing diagnosis code or something?
<snap-l> ICD codes, allegedly
<rick_h_> ah, my dad would know those. Erica doesn't so much. The medical billers tend to turn the diagnosis/etc into the codes for that I think
<snap-l> http://www.findacode.com/search/search.php
<rick_h_> do you know what those numbers mean?
<rick_h_> so she says E978 is legal execution. 994.9 is effects of gravitational forces
<snap-l> E978 is legal execution according to the site I found (was presented as decapitation)
<snap-l> And the second one is weightlessness, I believe.
<snap-l> Interesting that they're all coded.
<rick_h_> so was the question for the oddness factor?
<snap-l> yes
<snap-l> The claim was you can tell a lot about the doctor and what they do by their ICD codes
<rick_h_> ah ok. Sorry, we often get personal applicable questions so I took it as a serious inquiry to her initially
<snap-l> that they have memorized
<snap-l> Nah, I check the Internet for my medical needs
<snap-l> ;)
<rick_h_> ah ok, sorry humor fitting in now.
<snap-l> http://www.amazon.com/PetSafe-Simply-Clean-Continuous-Clean-Litter/dp/B000GF0X38/ref=reg_hu-rd_add_1_dp
<snap-l> This is very sexy on so many levels. ;)
<rick_h_> heh, I used to have a box one that self cleaned. Sucked for small cat droppings and was fail
<brousch> Your idea of sexy is unusual
<snap-l> brousch: Imagine potty-training over clay pellets
<rick_h_> http://www.amazon.com/Littermaid-LM980-Mega-Self-Cleaning-Litter/dp/B004HGXVOK/ref=sr_1_7?s=pet-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1356706788&sr=1-7&keywords=automatic+litter+box fail
<snap-l> rick_h_: Yeah, most of those rake systems are fail
<snap-l> and long-term expensive.
<snap-l> Neat thing about this one is it doesn't require any special bags / boxes / cartridges
<snap-l> Saw it at Pet Smart, and became quite interested.
<snap-l> Seems it's also prone to jamming, and I wonder what the target area is for the cat
<snap-l> she's a digger.
<Wolfger> tap*tap*tap Penny
<Wolfger> is this thing on?
<brousch> Nice pipe
<Wolfger> Thanks. Merry Xmas and Happy New Year to all.
<Wolfger> I miss hanging out here. It's a shame Chrysler blocked all my irc sites
<brousch> Get a new job!
<Wolfger> Hey rick_h_droid
<snap-l> Hey Wolfger !
<Wolfger> I'm about to get a new job, but I'll still be here at Chrysler. :-p
<brousch> That doesn't count
<Wolfger> It's really the same job, just I'm moving to a new company and a new method of billing Chrysler.
<Wolfger> but today I'm off site and leaching the OEM's visitor wifi :-)
<snap-l> Wolfger: Niiiice.
<snap-l> Which company bought you out?
<snap-l> bbl
<rick_h_> Wolfger: party?
<snap-l> Finally got a new UPS for the computer
<snap-l> and I hate the new trend for power supplies
<snap-l> the "move the supply bits to the side"
<brousch> It's official. Android has won. http://techcrunch.com/2012/12/27/bluestacks-app-player-for-mac-launches-beta-now-you-can-run-over-750000-android-apps-on-mac/
<snap-l> brousch: Great, it's the Windows of the mobile world. ;)
<brousch> Indeed
<rick_h_> great, the latest Wine
<rick_h_> only now instead of windows on linux it's android on mac
<Wolfger> snap-l: Creative Automation, just North of AA a bit.
<Wolfger> rick_h_: Party!
<Wolfger> brousch: was there ever any doubt of Android's victory?
<Wolfger> Ah, the joys of getting paid to sit around and eat pizza.... But soon, I might actually get to do some work.
<Wolfger> So what's everybody up to these days? Did the Lococast die?
 * rick_h_ looks away
<rick_h_> Wolfger: just not enough hours in the day these days
<rick_h_> jcastro: http://r.bmark.us/u/78596d36fcc973 looks like it's time to move dns to route53. Will be cool
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> I need to move to cloudfront too
<Wolfger> rick_h_: sorry to hear that. Hopefully some day you can get back to it again.
<rick_h_> Wolfger: yea, I've got to figure out time for things. Too many interests/hobbies
<rick_h_> need to get someone to pay me to woodwork, hack on bookie, do lococast, do presentations/talks, and all that
<jrwren> Wolfger: i'd want to meet for beer, but I'm sick. welcome to AA area :p
<Wolfger> jrwren: Yeah, today's not good for me, either. Hopefully getting out a little early today, so I can get to everything I want to get to tonight. Like "The Hobbit". :-D
 * Wolfger runs quickly before somebody here changes their mind....
<Wolfger> bye everybody
<armistrar> howdy
<Blazeix> hi
<armistrar> hows it going
<armistrar> bought a new car today
<armistrar> well not really new
<armistrar> just rolled into the garage.
#ubuntu-us-mi 2012-12-29
<snap-l> new to you = a+
<snap-l> halo
<rick_h_> party
#ubuntu-us-mi 2012-12-30
<rick_h_> greg-g: when are you coming over to help me out with this? https://plus.google.com/u/0/116120911388966791792/posts/jb29JhzsuvT
<rick_h_> :P
<greg-g> rick_h_: jerk :)
<greg-g> not now, I'm about to fall asleep. This falling down the stairs has taken it out of me (so freaking sore)
<tony-smlr> SMLR is Live! http://www.youtube.com/user/tbemus?v=gqWv8b31LbA Live
<rick_h_> greg-g:  :P I fell down the stairs once, definitely felt it for a while
<brousch> My wife got a breakfast sandwich maker for me. I toasts the bagel/muffin/bread, poaches the egg, and heats the meat. It is awesome
<snap-l> Morning
<rick_h_> morning
<rick_h_> brousch: lol
<brousch> I can also hard-boil 8 eggs
<brousch> I live in the future
<snap-l> brousch: That is quite impressive
<snap-l> you must be so proud
<brousch> I am
<snap-l> Good deal
<snap-l> btw: FTL is a fun game for Linux
<snap-l> You command a crew, and you move from planet to planet
<jhansonxi> Speaking of games, somebody stop me before I pledge again: http://phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?70204-List-of-Linux-friendly-Kickstarter-projects&p=303865#post303865
<snap-l> I'm glad I didn't pledge on the Shadowrun game
<jhansonxi> Which Shadowrun game?  Both I found on KS indicate Linux support.
<snap-l> http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1613260297/shadowrun-returns/posts/202725
<snap-l> Basically, they can't be bothered right now
<jhansonxi> snap-l: They started reversing that position with the next update: http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1613260297/shadowrun-returns/posts/205887
<jhansonxi> And according to the FAQ (dated April 23) it's still planned: http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1613260297/shadowrun-returns#WhatAbouALinuVers
<jhansonxi> And the MOAI platform is Linux-compatible (bug report): http://getmoai.com/forums/post8075.html#p8075
<jhansonxi> Also http://getmoai.com/forums/post8272.html#p8272
<snap-l> jhansonxi: Interesting.
#ubuntu-us-mi 2013-12-23
<cmaloney> Evening and all that jazz
<cmaloney> Good morning
<brousch> Damn Windows
<brousch> An automatic update went wrong last weekend. Start up failed. Disk check mode: Can't check due to error with recently installed software - restore from restore point. Restore point: Can't restore because there's a disk error.
<rick_h__> hmm, missed I got disconnected
<rick_h__> well that's strange
<cmaloney> http://falkvinge.net/2013/12/23/reminder-1-copyright-monopoly-infringement-isnt-stealing-says-the-us-supreme-court/
<jrwren> GOOD MORNING
<rick_h__> are we done yet?
<jrwren> i've been done for weeks.
<jrwren> great link cmaloney, thanks.
<brousch> Done with what?
<rick_h__> work :)
<cmaloney> jrwren: yw
<rick_h__> I'm battling running CI tests remotely on saucelabs mixing Make, shell, nodejs, mocha, and selenium via saucelabs...ugh
<brousch> No. Working today and 1/2 day tomorrow, then rest of the week off
<brousch> wow
<cmaloney> Also: Suicidal Tendencies Art of Rebellion is one of my "perfect albums"
 * rick_h__ is ready to nuke it all from orbit
<cmaloney> seriously, this album never fails to make me happy.
<brousch> cmaloney: Suicidal Tendencies never fails to make you happy?
<cmaloney> The band, yes.
<cmaloney> I love groove-metal
<brousch> I actually couldn't tell you a single song from them
<cmaloney> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X34HrFDNOEg&list=PL76DBD088A41A4996
<cmaloney> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X34HrFDNOEg&list=PLA1E6E64D2884DAE1
<cmaloney> second link has "Nobody Hears"
<brousch> Then what good will it do me?
<cmaloney> har har
<cmaloney> I mean the second link should be more complete
<cmaloney> Just click on it
<cmaloney> It's totally work-safe. ;)
<brousch> I will find my headphones
<cmaloney> Has Robert Trujillo on bass FWIW
<cmaloney> Also: tmux session switching is awesome.
<cmaloney> helping me to keep my focus this morning
<jrwren> what does it do?
<cmaloney> If you have more than one tmux session running you can use <ctrl>-b s to switch between them
<jrwren> ah, good tip
<jrwren> i wonder if I should switch to multisessions, more than 10 windows gets to be a pain
<greg-g> g'morn
<cmaloney> Morning greg-g
<rick_h__> party party
<cmaloney> brousch: How'd you like Suicidal Tendencies?
<cmaloney> http://falkvinge.net/2013/12/23/reminder-1-copyright-monopoly-infringement-isnt-stealing-says-the-us-supreme-court/
<brousch> I have not listened yet
<cmaloney> greg-g: ^^
<cmaloney> whaaaaaaaa?
<cmaloney> That's crazy talk
<rick_h__> lmao https://twitter.com/totalfilm/status/413248168885645312/photo/1
<brousch> Who will buy this for me for Xmas? http://shop.lenovo.com/us/en/laptops/ideapad/yoga/yoga-2-pro/
<cmaloney> brousch1: I think you've been nominated. :)
<brousch1> For what?
<cmaloney> buying that yoga 2 for yurself for Christmas
<brousch1> bah
<brousch1> I want a dual boot Kubuntu/Android tablet/laptop like the Microsoft Surface Pro 2
<brousch1> Is that so much to ask?
<cmaloney> Reply hazy. Try again.
<jrwren> why would you want a dual boot tablet?
<jrwren> oh, you want iwth keybaord.
<jrwren> so you really want an ultrabook with touchscreen.
<jrwren> and detachable keyboard.
<jrwren> WANT WANT WANT
<brousch1> But dual boot android and Kubuntu
<brousch1> So I can use it for consuming or creating
<brousch1> http://developer.ubuntu.com/2013/12/announcing-ubuntu-and-android-dual-boot-developer-preview/
<brousch1> Wonder if it will work on my Asus Infinity
<greg-g> gah, stupid "electrician" turned off my entire house's power
<greg-g> on accident, he's working on the house next door (it's a duplex)
<greg-g> right when I was in the middle of a productive streak, too
#ubuntu-us-mi 2013-12-24
<rick_h__> doh
<cmaloney> Hope you had backups handy
<rick_h__> meh, power off shouldn't cause you to run for the backups
<cmaloney> Well, by backups I mean saved your work.
<jrwren> another reason I like laptops over desktop. the battery is a built in UPS :p
<cmaloney> evening
<cmaloney> jrwren: Yeah, and you don't have to worry about upgrade options. :)
<jrwren> hahaha. TRUE!
<rick_h__> but but but
<greg-g> yeah, laptop work was fine, and the synology nas was ok after the drop of power. considering getting a UPS for the nas now
<rick_h__> yea, I run the desktop, router, and nas on the UPS
<rick_h__> hopefully if power goes out I've got time to shut down the desktop/nas and run the router for a while until things come back
<greg-g> yeah, the router/modem/nas shouldn't be too much draw
<cmaloney> Good morning
<brousch> Tired morning
<cmaloney> Sorry to hear that
<widox> last work day of the year for me, woo!
<widox> and, its a half day
<jrwren_> congrats.
<jrwren_> got any coding projects lined up for the break?
<greg-g> ugh, I think carrie/rowan got me sick
<greg-g> yay xmas
<cmaloney> greg-g: woo woo
<brousch7> It's not xmas without puke and red/green snot wads
<greg-g> yuck
<greg-g> hah, got a bill from the trash people from the old place for... $0.00. I wonder if I'll be getting $0 bills for the rest of my life?
<cmaloney> It's probably part of their new paperwork reduction act.
<cmaloney> ;)
<greg-g> also, glasses suck reason #51243: the enjoyment of blowing on your coffee/tea near your face, and getting the nice warm steam: foggy glasses!
<gamerchick02> my chromebook charger came today!
#ubuntu-us-mi 2013-12-25
<cmaloney> Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays everyone!
<rick_h__> +1
<cmaloney> dun
#ubuntu-us-mi 2013-12-26
<cmaloney> Morning
<jrwren_> good morning!
<rick_h__> party party
<cmaloney> http://deathwishcoffee.myshopify.com/products/death-cups-10-pack
<rick_h__> I know someone that got some deathwishcoffee and liked it a lot
<cmaloney> That's cool
<cmaloney> JoDee's not convinced. :)
<cmaloney> OK, I'm going to make a proclaimation (sp)
<cmaloney> January is Backlog month
<cmaloney> That means that I'm only going to read / watch / play things from my backlog
<cmaloney> http://www.reddit.com/r/fossworldproblems/comments/1tqdl9/i_like_to_tell_everyone_that_a_gnulinux_os_is_at/
<greg-g> sometimes you just need to start your day doing a mega deep clean of the bathroom.
<greg-g> and showering after, cuz, gross.
<rick_h__> hah
<rick_h__> yea, having cleaners out for a mega cleaning today before the birthday party.
#ubuntu-us-mi 2013-12-27
<greg-g> xmas morning: https://secure.flickr.com/photos/grggrssmr/11577804813/
<jrwren_> gah! NAKKED BOy!!!
<jrwren_> put some clothes on that boy
<greg-g> why?
<greg-g> :)
<jrwren_> to keep him warm
<greg-g> I live in California ;)
<cmaloney> Good morning
<cmaloney> Well, my sister-in-law has done it
<cmaloney> Apparently JoDee is now getting started with Magic The Gathering
<cmaloney> I am ordered to go and get the starter kit today.
<rick_h_> hah
<rick_h_> cmaloney: got the N7 turned on and downloading 4.4.2 onto it now. I'll try to set it out where I'll remember it but next CHC or something make sure to ping
<jjesse> hey guys i have one Windows computer that i need to rebuild, what is the current state of Netflix and Ubuntu?
<cmaloney> rick_h_: Awesome. Thank you!
<cmaloney> Is the next CHC on 1/1?
<cmaloney> jjesse: last I heard the best way to get Netflix on Ubuntu was to use Ubuntu to buy a Roku from Amazon. :)
<jjesse> lol thanks cmaloney
<jjesse> guess i'm going to try it with a live cd
<rick_h_> cmaloney: I guess, but I won't be at that one
<rick_h_> jjesse: there's a couple of blog posts on getting it working
<rick_h_> you have to get a special moonlight ppa and such
<jjesse> you guys do it?
<rick_h_> jjesse: but honestly, I'm working on setting up a second monitor witha chromecast to just ship crap to it
<rick_h_> jjesse: never done it, just know a couple of co-workers that have
<jjesse> i have a roku which is great but on my desk i have a Windows 7 machine that runs a bunch of stuff andthen i watch Netflix at times on it while i work
<cmaloney> rick_h_: Booo
<rick_h_> jjesse: yea, that's my plan. Setup a monitor off on the side with just a chromecast plugged into it
<rick_h_> and send content either from the computer with browser mirror or the phone/tablet from apps
<jjesse> thats an interesting idea
<rick_h_> cmaloney: careful, you might get invited
<rick_h_> I think we're getting together with the neighbors
<cmaloney> rick_h_: Hah
<rick_h_> jjesse: yea, in my case it's because my video card can only push one monitor so it's my way of keeping dual screens in a way
<rick_h_> jjesse: but I think it'd be cool in yours as well
<rick_h_> and I've got two extra lcds for sale :)
<cmaloney> jjesse: Funny enough I think just about every tablet / phone in the house can get Netflix, but none of the desktop machines can't.
<cmaloney> s/can't/can/
<jjesse> cmaloney: yeah i still don't understand that
<rick_h_> hmmm, I seemed to have missed on my chromecast idea. None of my monitors do hdmi, and if they did I"m not sure how audio would work
<rick_h_> doh
<jrwren_> jjesse_: never been netflix on linux, even when mono had moonlight plugin that did silverlight, because DRM
<rick_h_> http://www.iheartubuntu.com/2012/11/ppa-for-netflix-desktop-app.html
<rick_h_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/249560/netflix-desktop-no-longer-works-after-update
<jjesse_> yeah i thought someone got it working
<jjesse_> ah there are te posts
<jjesse> hrmm ok so Ubuntu doesn't detect the wireless NIC i have connected to it
<jjesse> so not quite sure what I'm going to do there
<rick_h_> wheeee, 4k 14pt font.
<rick_h_> http://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/screenshot-thread/13/237?u=mitechie
<rick_h_> hah, it does show up as two monitors now that I've got it on 60hz
<greg-g> gah, today is not my day, now goobook is broken on debian....
<greg-g> pythonistas: what do I do? http://paste.debian.net/72757/
<rick_h_> oh heh, distribute was merged back into setuptools.
<rick_h_> you can probably manually install it :/ sudo easy_install -U Distribute
<greg-g> ok, now I easy_install --upgrade goobook
<greg-g> http://paste.debian.net/72758/
<rick_h_> hmmm, something wants that version of 1? I'm not sure without going through the setup.py and such
<rick_h_> how did you install it to start with?
<greg-g> last line should read "pkg_resources.DistributionNotFound: goobook==1.5" but yeah (just missed the 5)
<rick_h_> the debian package?
<greg-g> easy_install, I believe (also, gah, python packaging sucks
<rick_h_> yea, don't use easy install, always at least use pip so you can uninstall
<greg-g> I mean, I did this like over a year ago, I'm supposed to remember if it was easy_install, pip, or something? :( (yes, the answer is probably yes0
<rick_h_> heh
<greg-g> bah
<rick_h_> locate goobook > goobook.txt?
<greg-g> well, now I can't email :/
<greg-g> k
<greg-g> http://paste.debian.net/72759/
<rick_h_> so try 'sudo pip uninstall goobok'
<rick_h_> and then updatedb, and locate again to see if it's gone?
<rick_h_> so I just did a 'pip install goobook' on a fresh machine and it works peachy. I'd try to remove the traces of it and start over fresh
<rick_h_> well, sudo pip install goobook
<rick_h_> and by fresh, I guess I've had it running a while, but without goobook :/
<greg-g> same
<rick_h_> so when you uninstall it's the same set of files?
<greg-g> http://paste.debian.net/72760/
<greg-g> clearer: http://paste.debian.net/72761/
<rick_h_> ok, so wipe out the bin/goobook, the dist-packages/goobook dir, and grep for 'goobook' in the python2.7 dir
<rick_h_> I'd wipe the .goobook_cache as well
<rick_h_> and try a fresh install from 'sudo pip install goobook' and you should get 1.5
<greg-g> not the egg-info dir?
<rick_h_> yea, that one as well
<greg-g> http://paste.debian.net/72762/
<greg-g> (haven't pip installed yet)
<rick_h_> hmm, not sure what that first one is but oh well
<rick_h_> let's try it out
<greg-g> yeah, I'm looking at it and I'm not sure ;)
<greg-g> http://paste.debian.net/72763/
<greg-g> need to do a pip install Distribute (cribbing off of what you said above)
<greg-g> ?
<rick_h_> maybe I guess.
<greg-g> :)
<rick_h_> I know there's stuff going on there, but surprised to hit it in a debian install tbh
<rick_h_> seems like it'd need to be more bleeding edge.
<rick_h_> the other thing is to patch goobook to not use distribute and just use setup-tools
<rick_h_> but now you're patching it
<greg-g> heh: https://aur.archlinux.org/packages.php?ID=36035
<greg-g> should I just switch to arch? ;)
<rick_h_> hah, ubuntu you mean? worked here just fine :P
 * rick_h_ is behind though on this computer so maybe it won't work on latest
<rick_h_> so you can try to install distribute system-wide, uninstall goobook, reinstall goobook
<greg-g> ok, so, if I have that patch, how do I make it take effect?
<greg-g> Distrgreg@x200s:~$ sudo pip install --upgrade Distribute
<greg-g> Requirement already up-to-date: Distribute in /usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/distribute-0.7.3-py2.7.egg
<greg-g> Requirement already up-to-date: setuptools>=0.7 in /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages (from Distribute)
<greg-g> Cleaning up...
<greg-g> have that already
<rick_h_> yea, checking out the source. I've got to run get the boy from day care soon though
<greg-g> no worries
<rick_h_> so i'd try this, get the source https://gitorious.org/goobook/mainline/source/cf8120ad3ce7c6f65495c17a7c4902a134be7527:
<rick_h_> and create a virtualenv
<greg-g> now I'm scared
<greg-g> ;)
<rick_h_> then try to build the package in there and test it out (in the virtualenv)
<rick_h_> or wait for me to get time later this weekend :)
<rick_h_> I'll check it out
<rick_h_> but it might be fixed in trunk and not an issue
<rick_h_> or it might need some work. It lists distribute as a dep, but no specific version/etc
<rick_h_> so maybe there's a version issue
<rick_h_> and honestly, it should not require it any more
<rick_h_> distribute is going away
<rick_h_> so I've got nadda at the moment to help you get it working right now sorry :/]
<greg-g> yeah, arch seems to have fixed it just by doing a dependency switch
<greg-g> and they didn't upstream ;/
<greg-g> :/
<rick_h_> :(
<rick_h_> https://www.dropbox.com/s/s44kb6j97qkvo0n/2013-12-27%2016.14.34.jpg heh two monitors in one shell
<rick_h_> ok, I'm out for now. good luck greg-g.
<greg-g> :)
#ubuntu-us-mi 2013-12-28
<cmaloney> Evening
<cmaloney> rick_h_: That's purdy.
<rick_h_> cmaloney: heh, downloading trusty now to get newer nvidia to help fix the dual monitor issue
<rick_h_> wheeeee bleeding edge
<cmaloney> woo woo
<rick_h_> trying to build them from hand went boooooo
<rick_h_> I'm still on raring anyway whoops
<jrwren_> odd one to be on
<rick_h_> just worked, lxc's are all in 12.04 and just no need to update
<jrwren_> understood
<jrwren_> this your desktop/laptop?
<rick_h_> desktop
<jrwren_> with your tiling WM?
<rick_h_> yea
<jrwren_> so not like that changes much when ubuntu upgrades like the std desktop might
<rick_h_> right, I'm not pining for unity performance updates or anything
<jrwren_> :)
<rick_h_> "vim stil runs? AwesomeWM? tmux? I can get firefox nightly and Chrome dev channel from their own places...coolio
<rick_h_> bah, and trusty livecd won't run the monitor at all or send a signal because the close source drivers aren't loaded yet I bet.
<jrwren_> wow
<jrwren_> http://gigasquidsoftware.com/blog/2013/12/26/guide-to-leaving-your-mac-laptop/
<rick_h_> woot
<rick_h_> well it'll install when hooked up via hdmi, hello trusty
<greg-g> rick_h_: btw, don't worry about messing with goobook unless you want to (you might, if you use it, as it'll probably break for you in the next ubuntu pull from debian unstable). I switched to abook :)
<rick_h_> greg-g: linky?
<rick_h_> greg-g: I've got trusty on here and waiting for backup to rsyncback on before I get setting up so I'll hit somtehing this weekend if it's an ubuntu issue as well for sure
<rick_h_> the one thing I hate about this NAS
<rick_h_> it's too slow for full scale backup/restore
<cmaloney> rick_h_: Full-scale backups are just slow, period
<cmaloney> Any time I do something in Virtualbox I know my machine is going to be cranking for a while with rsync.
<rick_h_> well the NAS is limited by the atom cpu on there so rsync and such only go at 5MB/s while the network supports a chunk more than that (and the drives)
<cmaloney> Are those SATA 6gb/s drives?
<cmaloney> That's 40mbps btw (5MBps = 40Mbps)
<rick_h_> yea, it's the on the fly encryption limitations of the cpu
<rick_h_> 12G more to go...go go go little NAS go
#ubuntu-us-mi 2013-12-29
<rick_h_> evening
<greg-g> yo
<rick_h_> 4th birthday party survived
<greg-g> whoa, nice!
<greg-g> congrats!
 * rick_h_ feels old
<rick_h_> and the need for a larger house with a 1200sq ft play room
<greg-g> no kidding right
<greg-g> but honestly, I want him to have a play shed. He'll have his, and I'll have mine.
<rick_h_> hah
<greg-g> do whatever to the walls/floor
<rick_h_> I'm with you there. One day I'll build the woodshop with the upstairs home working office
<greg-g> oh man
<rick_h_> 20ft from the house
<greg-g> perfect
<rick_h_> http://www.thegarageplanshop.com/001g-0002.php
<rick_h_> or http://www.thegarageplanshop.com/006g-0085.php
<greg-g> nice
<greg-g> jeezbus, $350 for a pdf or $265 for 5 printed copies
<greg-g> rick_h_: I did something drastic tonight: https://secure.flickr.com/photos/grggrssmr/
<greg-g> (still uploading a few more, but you get the idea)
<greg-g> wait, is it just me, or is jorge never in here anymore?
<cmaloney> It's not just you.
<greg-g> :( :(
<rick_h_> greg-g: whoa, welcome back from the woods man :)
<rick_h_> greg-g: cmaloney he's on a giant boat traveling I believe
<rick_h_> greg-g: https://secure.flickr.com/photos/grggrssmr/8403778091/
<rick_h_> greg-g: <3 that one
<brousch1> greg-g: geez, your hair was getting out of control
<cmaloney> Good morning
<cmaloney> rick_h_: Yeah, but we never see jcastro even when he's not on a giant boat
<rick_h_> party
<cmaloney> Few things more nerve-wracking than upgrading a machine remotely
<wolfger> Relying on people in India to upgrade your server remotely?
<cmaloney> wolfger: Not exactly.
<cmaloney> It's my linode instance.
<wolfger> No, I was suggesting something more nerve-wracking ;-)
<wolfger> Something which I deal with at Chrysler too frequently
<cmaloney> Yeah, no kidding
#ubuntu-us-mi 2014-12-22
<n0p_> q
<n0p> hmm, either quite sunday or I'm in some ghost/split room
<n0p> s/quite/quiet
<_stink_> yeah quiet i guess
<rick_h_> n0p: ssshhh
<cmaloney> Evening
<cmaloney> Just quiet today
<cmaloney> Good morning
<brousch_> yes
<_stink_> yo
<brousch_> The smor*gas*bord is up at work
<brousch_> sausages, cheese dip, etc
<_stink_> mmmmm
<cmaloney> Cool deal
<brousch_> I think this is venison sausage
<cmaloney> Does it taste like Bambi?
<_stink_> yes, like sadness
<brousch_> indeed
<brousch_> I was talking to my son about hunting. He said he would not hunt rabbits, but was fine with killing and skinning deer
<brousch_> This is the kid who thought chicken nuggets were made by chickens in a factory
<_stink_> deer are terrible horrible souls
<rick_h_> morning
<cmaloney> rick_h_: How's the wing?
<rick_h_> ok, frustrating at this point
<rick_h_> but have the sling off working on the computer typing two handed for a bit today
<rick_h_> so hopefully get some stuff done
<cmaloney> Going slower than you wanted?
<rick_h_> but off until after new years and had big woodworking plans that are crushed
<rick_h_> no, I knew it'd be slow
<rick_h_> and each day I can move it a little more than the day before
<rick_h_> but just after more than a week of being 'helpless' it gets grating
<rick_h_> 1lb weight limit, can't raise the arm more than 15ish degress from the side
<cmaloney> Ugh
<rick_h_> still have strips holding holes together itching for 10 days
<rick_h_> so just grumbly
<rick_h_> but hey, everyone is away and I'm finally getting the apple laptop setup and going through pics long over due
<rick_h_> and the plan is to finally release bookie extensions later today
<rick_h_> so brousch_'s stuff will work :)
<brousch_> Did you find the breakage? I wasn't much help
<cmaloney> Heh
<rick_h_> brousch_: yea, your url is the old one
<rick_h_> brousch_: I replied last night
<brousch_> rick_h_: What are you setting up on the Apple laptop?
<rick_h_> brousch_: I just haven't opened it in a while so going through photos from back in Oct-now
<rick_h_> and still need to upgrade to latest osx at some point on here
<rick_h_> but I moved things aroud with the walking desk so need to reset up the laptop/monitor/etc
<rick_h_> got a BT thinkpad with trackpoint keyboard for using with it now and such
<brousch_> Does the low resolution bug you?
<rick_h_> yea, so I almost always have it docked to a dell 24" ultrasharp
<brousch_> heh
<rick_h_> the 11" is crappy for photos and most stuff
<rick_h_> crappy for most stuff in general, wish I'd gone 13
<brousch_> I love the idea of these 11.6" laptops, but the resolution keeps me from getting one. I never dock it
<rick_h_> well what's so bad is that the 11" should be a 12.5 but they put a huge border aroud the screen
<rick_h_> so this could be a great little laptop resolution-wise
<rick_h_> they intentionally killed it down to keep the 11 vs the 13
<cmaloney> Probably to keep the cost down as well
<cmaloney> iirc when it was introduced it was trying to compete against other ultrabooks
<brousch_> The non-user-replacable SSDs in the Apple 13"ers also stops me. It would cost $1500 for a refurb version of what I need. I can get a Lenovo and do my own upgrades for under $1000
<cmaloney> sadly the Macbook is comparable to Chromebooks at this point
<cmaloney> as far as repairability
<brousch_> I can put a new SSD in my Acer c720 chromebooks ;)
<brousch_> CPU is too weak in them
<cmaloney> That too
<brousch_> For Apple, I could drop back to the pre-retinas and do the RAM/SSD upgrade, but 1280x800 is crap
<rick_h_> yea, fortunately thunderbolt + dell ultrasharps help the display part
<rick_h_> external keyboards fix the keyboard
<rick_h_> so now just stuck with the sub-par cpu
<cmaloney> Which is something Mac users should be used to if they've been using machines since the Power days. ;)
<brousch_> Lovely. virus in a word doc gets passed yahoo, gmail, ms security essentials and malwarebytes
<rick_h_> boom
<rick_h_> mutt never lets you down
<brousch_> It was caught because we don't run anyone as admin and it started asking for admin permissions
<rick_h_> that's good
<brousch_> Well the user downloaded it and opened it. Mutt would not help with that
<rick_h_> if the user couldn't figure out how to open it :P
<brousch_> That's what we get for upgrading to Word 2013 from Word 97
<cmaloney> http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=After_Dark_%28software%29&diff=638464516&oldid=prev
<brousch_> OK, more on the virus. It's a Word macro virus. You have to open the doc, click 'Enable Editing' on the warning, then click 'Enable Content' on the second warning. Then it downloads the virus and tries to install it
<brousch_> Time to slap a user upside the head
<_stink_> yes
<rick_h_> or move them to the QA team
<brousch_> The contents of the document tell you what you need to do to activate the virus. Of course it doesn't say virus, it just looks like instructions from MS
<rick_h_> "please turn off your 'secure me' box so that we may investigate your newly recent hackings"
<brousch_> Actually quite well done https://www.dropbox.com/sh/7chc5fy1mcks41q/AACepg-GRS7N60jJE0StgN_Sa?dl=0
<brousch_> OK, this is MS's fault. You have to exnable editing to print a document
<brousch_> enable
<cmaloney> Nice.
<cmaloney> And just a little social engineering activates it.
<brousch_> And the Enable Editing message comes up on more than half of documents. apparently if it's not in the newest docx format you get that message, so users are used to clicking it
<brousch_> I think the Enable Content step is the bad one
<derekv> and suddenly, named stops forwarding.  no errors or nothing
<cmaloney> ?
<derekv> my ancient bind8 deamon isn't doing it's job
<derekv> so i'm upgrading to bind10 begrudgingly, rather then spend lots of time trying to debug something that's long out of date anyways
<derekv> seems like all the static site generators I look at put the articles in the same repo as the code
<derekv> my impulse is to want the content in a separate repo from the code that renders it to html
#ubuntu-us-mi 2014-12-23
<cmaloney> Good morning
<n0p> anyone use unattended-upgrades? i have it on for a few servers and just found my /boot partition full of kernels. Trying to see if a way to blocklist them..
<n0p> best i found so far is this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1500630
<n0p> but some hack about tweaking the unattended-upgrades script direct (since it doesnt support regex in the Blacklist)
<n0p> hmm, /me wonders if just uninstalling the inux-image-generic pkg will do it
<n0p> i'll report back after a long hiatus ;-)
<jrwren_> n0p: i've hit the same issue. I've never found a good solution.
<n0p> the servers in question did have the meta generic image package, i uninstalled it and will see if that helps
<n0p> i'm all ntp patched up now
<n0p> http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2449-1/
<rick_h_> n0p: isn't there a command to auto clean older kernels?
<n0p> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ I have one liner sed script to list em out (then remove), but would be nice to be preventative on the issue
<n0p> other issue may be that the running kernel was the oldest kernel (since all the others were auto added since last start)
<n0p> I'll get over it, but if I can figure a way to avoid the work, you know I'm there
<mrgoodcat> dpkg -l 'linux-*' | sed '/^ii/!d;/'"$(uname -r | sed "s/\(.*\)-\([^0-9]\+\)/\1/")"'/d;s/^[^ ]* [^ ]* \([^ ]*\).*/\1/;/[0-9]/!d' | xargs sudo apt-get -y purge
<mrgoodcat> ^^ cron that
<mrgoodcat> if you're brave enough that is
<mrgoodcat> mrgoodcat from the internet says its ok :)
<cmaloney> Well then
<mrgoodcat> but really i have run that line and it does work.
<mrgoodcat> cron at your own risk though
<mrgoodcat> n0p: uninstalling linux-image-generic will make it so you don't get prompted for kernel updates. i'd suggest keeping it
<mrgoodcat> all it does is depend on the most recent kernel package
<rick_h_> heh, I thought it was automted but seems to be a frequent enuogh question https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/RemoveOldKernels and http://askubuntu.com/questions/2793/how-do-i-remove-or-hide-old-kernel-versions-to-clean-up-the-boot-menu
<brousch_> rick_h_: No need to update your Apple, they will do it for you http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/12/23/us-apple-cybersecurity-idUSKBN0K108W20141223
#ubuntu-us-mi 2014-12-24
<cmaloney> Good morning
<cmaloney> and Happy Holidays whatever you might celebrate
<rick_h_> morning and happy holidays
<cmaloney> And to you as well. :)
<n0p> happy wet holidays
<cmaloney> Yeah, no kidding. :)
<brousch_> It'll change tonight, at least for this side
<brousch_> Has anyone tried a Lenovo Miix 2-11? http://shop.lenovo.com/us/en/tablets/lenovo/miix-series/miix-2-11-inch/
<brousch_> RAM and SSD are user upgradable
<rick_h_> not here
#ubuntu-us-mi 2014-12-25
 * DrDaemonEye peers in
<DrDaemonEye> everyone doing okay with this weather and what not?
<cmaloney> I think so
<_stink_> well i haven't left the house today
<cmaloney> We just got back
<_stink_> is it freezing yet?
<cmaloney> It's trying to
<cmaloney> Merry Christmas everyone!
<shakes808> happy holidays
<cmaloney> And to you as well!
<cmaloney> How are things?
<shakes808> not too bad, just waiting for the boy to wake up :) how about yourself?
<cmaloney> Doing OK so far.
<cmaloney> Niece is in the hospital with RSV unfortunately.
<cmaloney> aka: Bronchitis in normal kids.
<cmaloney> But it's really got her oxygen levels goofed up.
<shakes808> sorry to hear that
<shakes808> how long has she had it?
<cmaloney> Not sure, but she's also had some ear infections
<cmaloney> so she's not been in the best of states.
<shakes808> doesn't sound like it :(
<cmaloney> Yeah, so my bro-in-law and his wife are at the hospital
<shakes808> not a good way to spend the holiday.  :|  I hope she kicks RSV and the ear infections ass :)
<shakes808> would be the best gift of all today
<cmaloney> Thanks. :)
<shakes808> on a lighter note, I saw you the other day at the game store.  Was going to say hi but you were leaving.
<shakes808> buying anything interesting?
<cmaloney> Oh, yesterday?
<cmaloney> Dude, you should have said Hi. :)
<cmaloney> Yesterday was just some sleeves because JoDee wanted to sleeve her Magic cards.
<shakes808> wasn't yesterday, it was Monday
<shakes808> do you two play tournaments there?
<cmaloney> No, she just likes playing the Magic stock market.
<cmaloney> :)
<cmaloney> I think I was picking up some Christmas gifts for folks.
<cmaloney> Actually that was Sunday. :)
<cmaloney> I was there with my sis in lw and boyfriend-in-law.
<shakes808> cool
<shakes808> i am up there once a week with a group playing MtG or D&D
<cmaloney> Ah coolness.
<shakes808> you should come out and play sometime :)
<shakes808> Our usual nights are Wednesday :)
<cmaloney> That's CHC night. :)
<cmaloney> or juggling night if CHC isn't happening. :)
<cmaloney> So I'm booked for the forseeable future on Wed.
<shakes808> gotcha :(
#ubuntu-us-mi 2014-12-26
<cmaloney> Good morning
<cmaloney> Happy Boxing Day and all that.
<rick_h_> lots of boxes at the road for trash pickup
<rick_h_> or do you a different boxing?
<rick_h_> :P
<cmaloney> Heh
<cmaloney> Just got back from taking Dad-in-law to hospital for a test
<cmaloney> and then went to Microcenter
<cmaloney> as you do
<rick_h_> hope all is well
<rick_h_> and that microcenter had good toys
<cmaloney> Thanks.
<cmaloney> Dropped a new CPU cooler in my machine
<cmaloney> Much quieter now.
<cmaloney> Like noticably quieter
<brousch_> I ordered a Lenovo Miix 2 11" with 8B RAM
<brousch_> GB
<brousch_> $540 used
#ubuntu-us-mi 2014-12-27
<cmaloney> woo
<brousch_> I'm excited
<cmaloney> Very cool. :)
<DrDaemonEye> yay! wifi at the bar
<cmaloney> Shouldn't you be... um... barring? :)
<DrDaemonEye> Psssh... I am here alone.  you guys are way cooler than being alone.
<cmaloney> I think we have our new tagline
<DrDaemonEye> BTW cmaloney, I ran into your (I belive it was yours) blog when looking at imposter syndrome.
<cmaloney> decafbad.net?
<DrDaemonEye> yeah
<DrDaemonEye> daddoo pointed it to me the other day
<cmaloney> Ah, cool
<DrDaemonEye> Yep.  :)
<cmaloney> Hope it helps ot. :)
<DrDaemonEye> It did.  And I must say it relates to a lot of how I feel day to day.  :/
<n0p> Thank you irssi, I don't remember this before: "Pasting 52 lines to #ubuntu-us-mi. Press Ctrl-K if you wish to do this or Ctrl-C to cancel."
<_stink_> haha
<brousch_> Irccloud asks if I want to paste or it will create a pastebin and post the link
<cmaloney> n0p: I think Weechat does something similar.
<cmaloney> Evening
#ubuntu-us-mi 2014-12-28
<n0p> cmaloney: good stuff, saved me from making a fool of myself. #windowFocus
<_stink_> ever typed a production password into an irc channel?
<_stink_> this guy has
<_stink_> *two thumbs*
<cmaloney> _stink_: I haven't done that but I look forward to it
<DrDaemonEye> _stink_: that sucks.
#ubuntu-us-mi 2015-12-21
<cmaloney> morning
<rick_h_> morning
#ubuntu-us-mi 2015-12-22
<cmaloney> Good morning
<rick_h_> morn
<cmaloney> How goes the morning?
<rick_h_> filling dumpster with construction trash
<rick_h_> working on getting the house back to normal yay
<cmaloney> Just in time for the holiday
<rick_h_> yea hosting christmas day
<cmaloney> Very cool
<rick_h_> how goes prep on your end?
<cmaloney> We're not doing a Christmas thinge here
<cmaloney> bro-in-law is hosting his family
<cmaloney> think JoDee and her sister are going to have Chinese food
<cmaloney> I'm heading to my parents to be with my aunt and uncle for a bit
<rick_h_> heh good plan
#ubuntu-us-mi 2015-12-23
<cmaloney> Morning
<_stink_> yo
<rick_h_> morn
<shakes808> Afternoon everyone.  Anyone know Batch scripting?  I have been trying to create a batch script and can't seem to get it right.  Right now I am just trying to iterate through a list.  :(
<jrwren> batch scripting is a general term.
<jrwren> do you mean dos/windows .bat files?
<shakes808> .bat files, correct
<shakes808> I am trying to do a simple for loop at the moment, but failing
<shakes808> :(
<jrwren> ugh, i recall their for syntax being totally weird.
<shakes808> The list I am trying to iterate through is a list of strings.  I have tried the following:  set list = (string1 string2)   set list = ("string1" "
<shakes808> set list = ("string1" "string2)
<shakes808> ..."string2"
<shakes808> set list = ("string1 string2")
<shakes808> and when I look at the console window, it just says that incorrect syntax.
<shakes808> for %%i in (%list%)
<jrwren> try #windows or #c#, even though it isn't C# :)
<shakes808> alright, I will try there
<cmaloney> Rainy outside
<rick_h_> doh
#ubuntu-us-mi 2015-12-24
<rick_h_> evening
<cmaloney> Evening and all that
<cmaloney> morning
<Scary_Guy> hi
<cmaloney> How goes?
<Scary_Guy> I'm awake, not sure for how much longer though
<cmaloney> Heh
<Scary_Guy> I'm back on Failbook
<cmaloney> stayed up all night waiting for Santa Claus?
<cmaloney> I'm still on Google Plus.
<Scary_Guy> more like catching up on Failbook
<Scary_Guy> yeah, got one of those too, again
<Scary_Guy> wooo, marketing!
<cmaloney> heh
<cmaloney> Google Plus is a little less overt
<Scary_Guy> literally the only reason I'm using either
<Scary_Guy> No, I mean me, come to my events!
<cmaloney> Ah, yeah
<cmaloney> https://plus.google.com/communities/115321269538855668877
<cmaloney> Come to our events. :)
<Scary_Guy> otherwise I wouldn't care to give the NSA my data
<Scary_Guy> I already go to your events :P
<cmaloney> Heh
<Scary_Guy> bbl
#ubuntu-us-mi 2015-12-25
<rick_h_> merry christmas :)
<_stink_> you too!
<cmaloney> Merry Christmas and all that jazz
<rick_h_> and mission "get wife strange thing that makes her happy" accomplished https://flic.kr/p/Bycp83
<cmaloney> Hah, that's awesome!
<_stink_> haha, rick_h_++
#ubuntu-us-mi 2015-12-26
<brousch> rick_h_: Is that a wine glass?
<rick_h_> brousch: wallyworld wgg nog glass
<rick_h_> egg nog
<jrwren> Merry Christmas ya'll
<cmaloney> happt Boxing Day
<rick_h_> happy traveling day
<cmaloney> rick_h_: Ah, right. Hope you have safe travels!
<rick_h_> wheeee
#ubuntu-us-mi 2015-12-27
<cmaloney> Good morning
#ubuntu-us-mi 2016-12-26
<cmaloney> morning
<_stink_> yo
<cmaloney> How goes?
<_stink_> haven't left the house for 3 days
<_stink_> not sure if good or bad
<_stink_> you?
<cmaloney> WEll, we're going grocery shopping in a few
<cmaloney> so, yay? :)
<_stink_> so you're saying i should rush over and meet you? :P
<_stink_> i have to go tonight probably
<_stink_> as always, we need milk.
<cmaloney> heh
#ubuntu-us-mi 2016-12-27
<cmaloney> morning
<rick_h> morning
<_stink_> yo
<cmaloney> How's the day so far?
<jrwren> delicious.
<jrwren> How about you?
<cmaloney> Um... not as delicious, apparently. :)
<cmaloney> Dad went to cosco to get a new computer. I'm a little upset.
<cmaloney> He _had_ to get a Windows 7 machine before they were all gone.
<cmaloney> I was going to build him a new machine, but apparently he couldn't wait.
<_stink_> don't worry
<_stink_> it's break soon
<_stink_> and you can help then
<cmaloney> Yeah, I know
<cmaloney> It's a Dell, so Linux should go on it without much hassel
<cmaloney> hassle,
<jrwren> its win7, it will probably be awesome for a long time. :p
<cmaloney> Yeah, and _when_ it lunches itself I'll be blessed with fixing it
<jrwren> its win7, it will probably be awesome for a long time. :p
<jrwren> oops, misdir, sorry.
<cmaloney> np
<jrwren> better win7 than 8 or 10.
<jrwren> i try to help my mom with her win 8.1 and i have no idea what I'm doing.
<cmaloney> Well, I told him to get ready for ads and subscription OS
<cmaloney> jrwren: That frightens me
<jrwren> 7 never did the ads and subscription
<jrwren> 10 already is.
<jrwren> i get angry every time I see the 10 start menu with is xbox junk and windows store junk.
<cmaloney> yep
<jrwren> and apple laptops are starting to suck... and system 76 has nothing in a macbook air form factor. What am I supposed to buy?!?
<jrwren> I have a bad feeling I'll end up with an HP
<cmaloney> Apple needs a seance
<cmaloney> Seriously, I'm worried they've lost the plot
<jrwren> yup
<cmaloney> This is the same bullshit they pulled under Scully
<cmaloney> 500 model numbers, incremental changes
<cmaloney> and that touch bar looks ridiculous
<rick_h> I went back to Thinkpad with the 260. Feels outdated in form factor but just freaking works
<cmaloney> Yeah
<cmaloney> X260, or ... ?
<jrwren> yeah, I don't think I can go back in time on form factor.
<jrwren> it would be too maddening. I need my 3lb or less.
<rick_h> X260 is 3lb 1oz
<rick_h> Put it on my food scale heh
<rick_h> And the 1oz might be the yubikey nano stuck in it
<_stink_> haha
#ubuntu-us-mi 2016-12-28
<mrgoodcat> jrwren: don't like the xps?
<cmaloney> Good morning
<mrgoodcat> morning
<_stink_> hello
<jrwren> mrgoodcat: i swore I'd never dell again. That was 10yrs ago. Maybe I should take it back.
<cmaloney> They're no longer competing for Gateway's crown of shittiest computer around
<jrwren> well, acer bought gateway, right? Maybe I'll get an Acer Swift 7
<cmaloney> I'm not a huge fan of Acer
<cmaloney> Asus, Dell, and Thinkpad (not Lenovo) are what I'd consider for laptops
<cmaloney> and system76. I really want to belive.
<cmaloney> believe, too
#ubuntu-us-mi 2016-12-29
<cmaloney> Evening
<cmaloney> Jeez; this is valid JavaScript: var array = [2,3,4,5,6]; console.log(array['length']);
<cmaloney> array['length'] = 34;
<cmaloney> array.length; // 34
<cmaloney> Oh, it gets better:
<cmaloney> listOfNumbers
<cmaloney> [ 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , ,  ]
<cmaloney> *eyeroll*
<cmaloney> > listOfNumbers['length'] = 2
<cmaloney> 2
<cmaloney> > listOfNumbers
<cmaloney> [ 2, 3 ]
<cmaloney> y
<cmaloney> Hope you didn't like that data
<Zimdale> hahahaha
<Zimdale> good o'le javascript
<Zimdale> just change it to console.log`array['length']`  because we don't care about looking readable ;)
<Zimdale> oh wait that actually doesn't work the way I thought
<Zimdale> oh well
<Zimdale> That is interesting though, should make a thing that just scans through all window variables that are arrays and changes the length.
<Zimdale> Just to make some developer's lives hell
<cmaloney> Yeah, and storing dimensions['length', 'width', 'height'] is going to make thing strange
<Zimdale> hahaha
<Zimdale> If only there were alternatives to javascript
<cmaloney> > bar = ['width', 'height']
<cmaloney> [ 'width', 'height' ]
<cmaloney> > bar.indexOf['length']
<cmaloney> 1
<jrwren> but... that is... normal.
<jrwren> its defined in the lang... its just not expected.
<Zimdale> I think making lenght maluable is super fucking weird though
<Zimdale> > var arr = []; arr.length = 1000; console.log( arr.length );
<Zimdale> At least you can't set arr.length to "Infinity"
<jrwren> its super weird. the whole language is wierd, but at least it has a definition and we can use it.
<Zimdale> And it's pretty easy to pick up and use
<cmaloney> http://decafbad.net/2016/12/28/stupid-javascript-tricks/
<cmaloney> morning
<jrwren> https://docs.python.org/3.5/howto/sorting.html#sortinghowto  does anyone know how to use sorted() to say order Desc on the first key but Asc on the secodn key?
<jrwren> i guess i could fall back to cmp for that. meh.
<jrwren> nevermind, just map that field to an inverse value. <3 python
#ubuntu-us-mi 2016-12-30
<shakes808> morning all
<cmaloney> morning
<widox> morning
#ubuntu-us-mi 2016-12-31
<greg-g> when your passphrase is a diceware passphrase (so made up of random words) and you start typing it chunked by location of keys not the words themselves
<cmaloney> greg-g: Heh
<jrwren> i'mnotevensurewhatthatmeans
<cmaloney> Good morning
<_stink_> yo
<cmaloney> How's the day so far?
<jrwren> very lazy.
<jrwren> et toi?
<cmaloney> Not a lot going on here.
<cmaloney> Just played Aeon's End with JoDee
<cmaloney> (card game. Quite cool)
<gamerchick02> lazy is good. :)
<cmaloney> PLaying some Master of Orion
#ubuntu-us-mi 2017-01-01
<gamerchick02> nice!
<cmaloney> morning
<rick_h> Happy New year
<gamerchick02> yes! happy new year!
<cmaloney> Happy new year!
<cmaloney> Now I don't know what day, month, or year it is. :)
<cmaloney> http://www.drivethrurpg.com/browse/pub/3228/Posthuman-Studios-LLC?affiliate_id=77000
<cmaloney> $.99 each for all of their electronic goodies, one day only.
<gamerchick02> ooooo
<gamerchick02> thanks for the link
<cmaloney> np. Hope you find some goodies. :)
<gamerchick02> i'm into pathfinder right now
<cmaloney> Yeah? Have you checked out 13th Age any?
<jrwren> i finished December without going over. 995GB of 1024GB  YAY
<cmaloney> Small victories (and I'm assuming you meant MB)
<gamerchick02> nope i've not checked that out
<gamerchick02> going over what? a data cap?
<cmaloney> gamerchick02: It's a blend of 3rd edition and 4th edition
<cmaloney> by Rob Heinsoo and Jonathan Tweet
<gamerchick02> oh cool
<gamerchick02> thanks!
<gamerchick02> i've been a player in Pathfinder, not running my own campaigns.
<cmaloney> Yeah, Pathfinder is pretty much a default
<cmaloney> that and D&D
<gamerchick02> true
<cmaloney> Happy birthday, widox! :)
<gamerchick02> oh hey, didn't know it was widox's b-day today
<gamerchick02> my mom and i saw Moana. OMG so good
<jrwren> nver heard of it. What is it?
<jrwren> oh! I did see a preview for that.
<rick_h> Yea, was a good one
<gamerchick02> movie. Disney. SO GOOD OMG
<rick_h> well > dory but < incredibles and such. I thought it was better than recent movies but not one of the best
<rick_h> but I'm a cranky old man
#ubuntu-us-mi 2017-12-25
<cmaloney> Merry Christmas / Holiday Appropriate Greeting
<_stink_> happy monday
<cmaloney> Happy Monday to you too
<gamerchick02_> heck yes switch
<gamerchick02_> the Nintendo eshop is DOWN tho. i laugh and laugh
#ubuntu-us-mi 2017-12-26
<cmaloney> Whee
#ubuntu-us-mi 2017-12-27
<cmaloney> Good morning
<waldo323> good morning, cmaloney
<cmaloney> How's the day?
<waldo323> cold but pretty good
<cmaloney> Awesome
<cmaloney> Reminder: https://www.meetup.com/Coffee-House-Coders-Royal-Oak/events/246109027/
#ubuntu-us-mi 2017-12-28
<cmaloney> Good morning
<_stink_> yo
<gamerchick02__> g'day
<waldo323> good afternoon
<waldo323> are there tools which help find a good time to run a cron job? limited searching is telling me I'll need more than just a few minutes googling
<waldo323> (which I am fine with but will have to wait till other tasks are done)
<goat-g> That's a job scheduler. :)
<cmaloney> Yeah
<cmaloney> Are you looking for dependencies? (eg: Job X needs to finish before Job Y can start, which blocks Job Z)
<waldo323> cmaloney, not for dependencies at this point, just so there aren't several jobs running at the same time
#ubuntu-us-mi 2017-12-29
<cmaloney> waldo323: Do they need to run daily or hourly or ...
<brousch> One of our old, crappy servers at work uses a locking system to make sure only one corn job is running at a time. It runs the jobs on a staggered schedule.
<cmaloney> Yeah, that's what I was thinking
<jrwren> greg-g: even more annoying thing about that MRI fact is that it is 10yrs old. Howard Dean used to cite it all the time when he was leading the effort to get ACA right the first time.
<cmaloney> ?
<goat-g> cmaloney, jrwren, I'm not remembering that context :)
#ubuntu-us-mi 2017-12-30
<jrwren> greg-g: a retweet of yours RE: cost of MRI in Japan vs. USA. hehehe, I shouldn't have switched mediums :)
<cmaloney> You should all be using Mastodon because FREEDOM HARGBARGLAHALRAAGH
<jrwren> i'm typing to you from a mac. :p
<cmaloney> jrwren: FREEDOM
<cmaloney> (also Twitter is evil)
<greg-g> jrwren: when did I retweet that? I haven't logged into twitter in weeks
#ubuntu-us-mi 2017-12-31
<jrwren> greg-g: zomg, I wonder if it was someone else and mistook it for you.
<cmaloney> good am
<_stink_> i don't even know what day it is
<goat-g> My IRC client says Sunday.
<cmaloney> I think it's still Sunday
<Scary_Guy> also cal in the terminal exists too
<Scary_Guy> I mean if you really need to know and aren't on here
